# I am interested in this home



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

What do you think?

https://www.fieldrealty.com/propert...22858/25-brickyard-rd-mechanicville-ny-12118/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 26, 2020)

Very nice Deb, all on one floor. Is it close to shopping,doctors,etc?


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

It's closer than where I am now. Here is an aerial view of the house. Neighbors are farther away then where I am now. I'd have to have someone mow - it's 4 time the lot size I have currently and I can just barely cope with that.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 26, 2020)

Love it, Deb!

So homey looking, with good storage and a dream kitchen!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> What do you think?  https://www.fieldrealty.com/propert...22858/25-brickyard-rd-mechanicville-ny-12118/



That looks good.  The price seems rather high, but then, for NY, that might be reasonable.  I did a quick look on Google Maps, and it looks like it is a nice area...not crowded, and near a town where you should have everything close by.  

Given all the issues you've posted about your current place, moving to this house would be a wise choice...the wood flooring seems to be in good shape, and even the basement looks good.  

Get with the realtor and see what kind of deal you can make....far better to spend a bit of money to buy this place, than to pour 10's of thousands into your current "abode"....IMO.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 26, 2020)

cute!


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

I hope this isn't the garage.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2020)

I really like it!


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

I sent an email to the real estate agent I usually work with, but being Sunday, I probably won't hear from him until at least tomorrow.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Get with the realtor and see what kind of deal you can make....far better to spend a bit of money to buy this place, than to pour 10's of thousands into your current "abode"....IMO.



I _could_ buy it at full price, but why should I have to if I can get it for less. I wonder how much "wiggle" the current owners have.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2020)

If you scan the pictures on google maps, you will see what appears to be a 2 car garage on the driveway side of the house.  With Mechanicsburg just a short drive away, you shouldn't have any trouble finding someone to mow that big yard.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

Don M. said:


> With Mechanicsburg just a short drive away, you shouldn't have any trouble finding someone to mow that big yard.



Mechanicville!  Just kidding about the garage. There were pics of the garage interior on the website.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I _could_ buy it at full price, but why should I have to if I can get it for less. I wonder how much "wiggle" the current owners have.



If it's like most home sales, the asking price is probably 10% over what the owners are willing to accept.  Offer them about $210K, and settle for something around $225K to $240K.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

Here another realtor's we page about it:
https://www.howardhanna.com/Propert...-RD-Mechanicville-NY-12118/AlbanyNY/202022858

If it's such a great house, I wonder why it's being sold.

They mention getting pre-qualified. Does that matter if I pay cash?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm just so amazed at how much house & land you can buy outside NYC where $254,900 wouldn't even get you a studio.  Wow.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2020)

According to Zillow it's assessed for $188,500.00.

The house is about 12 years old and will be needing some upgrades/maintenance in a few years.

I would also double-check the taxes on the home to see what they will be if you pay the increased price.

For the kind of money they are asking, I would check with a local builder and have a snug little house built to my specifications.

Good luck!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> If it's such a great house, I wonder why it's being sold.



If you have any doubts, after looking the place over, hire your own "assessor" to check it out.  There are almost Always things that a realtor will not mention, so getting a 2nd opinion is Wise.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2020)

This looks like a better fit for a 68ish young woman.    I imagine the price would be a little negotiable if you point out it only has 3 window a/c units rather than central a/c.
Pre-qualified is their protection from under qualified wanna be buyers. Won't apply to someone like you as a cash buyer. (by the way, that too is a good negotiation point in your favor. 
Don beat me as I was typing.  Just hire an qualified home inspector. Not that expensive and they will uncover any now or even future problems.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 26, 2020)

You'd never be able to find anything like that for that price here. It reminds me a little of our house, and for us, it's just right. We never have basements here and I sure wouldn't want to deal with the stairs for the laundry though.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 26, 2020)

Laundry  in the basement is  a no  for me.

My present home has basement laundry,, it gets to be old carrying  clothes up & down stairs.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 26, 2020)

Mechanicville is near Ballston Spa, yes?  (Been 40+ years since I've been to upstate NY)  I guess another question would be, is there good, consistent snow removal in the winter?


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

I remember a relator years ago my folks dealt with. She'd pay the neighbors to "go away" while she was showing the house lest their noise scare off any potential buyers. Some things you don't realize intil you actually live in a house. It may be a peach of a building, but: How are the neighors? Is it near a stinky landfill? Does a train track run 100 yards away?


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Mechanicville is near Ballston Spa, yes?  (Been 40+ years since I've been to upstate NY)  I guess another question would be, is there good, consistent snow removal in the winter?


Ballston is about a 30 minute car trip.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun. Do you have a car? If not, it wouldn't be a big deal to re-locate the washer dryer to the garage area. No need to climb the basement stairs that way.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Here another realtor's we page about it:
> https://www.howardhanna.com/Propert...-RD-Mechanicville-NY-12118/AlbanyNY/202022858
> 
> If it's such a great house, I wonder why it's being sold.
> ...


If you can pay cash you prequalify.
This is a nice house with a nice size chunk of land. You have neighbours but they are far enough away that they shouldn’t be a concern. I’d visit the area on a weekend night just to see if there are any noisy ones. If you like it I’d hire a qualified house inspector to get a professional opinion on your investment.

By just the pictures alone this  house looks the opposite of what you are moving from. It looks like a clean dry home that’s manageable. I’m glad you are looking for something very different from what you have now. It is FAR wiser getting a brand new house than fixing up your old one. This will be all yours not your mothers inherited one. You can start a fresh new beginning. I wish you the best of luck and sincerely hope you get it.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

I have a 2002 Honda Civic sedan.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> According to Zillow it's assessed for $188,500.00.
> 
> The house is about 12 years old and will be needing some upgrades/maintenance in a few years.
> 
> ...



 Looking at the comp prices in the area, I'd say they are right in the middle, so, room for a cash negotiation. 
Average price to build a new home in Mechanicsville is $388,612... plus you'd have to find and buy the land.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have a 2002 Honda Civic sedan.



Small car, so room for washer-dryer there too.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

It is exactly 2 miles from my house according to MapQuest. My house is in the upper right, other house is the lower one.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

Ensure your neighbours aren't too close and whether you share a boundary, and it may be worth going over and checking the area at night and at w/e's as well as during the day just to check if it's the type of area you'd like to live!


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Average price to build a new home in Mechanicsville is $388,612... plus you'd have to find and buy the land.



Also have a power line installed and dig for water or have a water line installed and have a sewer line or septic field installed.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> It is exactly 2 miles from my house according to MapQuest. My house is in the upper right, other house is the lower one.View attachment 115254


Only 2 miles but worlds apart. You get the familiarity you desire but the privacy you need and get away from subdivision living. It seems perfect for you.


----------



## Leann (Jul 26, 2020)

I  think it's a lovely home.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2020)

I like that style of porch, I think they call it a farmer's porch, I can picture it with a couple rocking chairs and some bright potted flowers.  

There's a good sized kitchen, and the wood floors look to be in good shape.   Everything seems neat, you can tell that it's been well tended to.  It just looks comfortable, and being all on one floor is a major benefit.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2020)

A lot of the price is based on comps in the area. Upper NY state isn't that swanky. I would make a lower offer and with cash, the sellers won't have to worry if you'e been approved for any mortgage.

You will need
Upgraded a/c units. Those are old and too small. Make sure they remove them and take them.
I'm not sure that fireplace is real, or just a free standing decorative one. Check on that.
I'm betting the floors aren't hardwood, but laminate. They look good, anyway.
The lawn needs care, and a shrub or two would help the bare front.
They have a dog; check for pet stains or damage.

Otherwise, this is perfect for you! You'll save so much on heating. Please have it inspected and for termites, too.


----------



## Knight (Jul 26, 2020)

Paying cash still leaves youa little over $400.00 a month in property taxes. You should be able to have the average cost of utilities per year given to you since this is not new construction. That should help you decide if you can afford to live there. 

The two car garage hopefully would help you with storing the clutter of your "collectibles". Having a garage sale occasionally to reduce the amount plus give you some income as it is depleted a plus. 

For me the rooms are narrow so TV viewing would be limnited to a smaller screen probably not wall mounted since looking up can cause neck strain. 

The lot looks cleared so a riding mower should work better & make lawn care (mowing)easier. 

Then there is the issue of laundry in the basement. Up & down stairs not enjoyable as you get older. 

Last but not least cell towers & emergency services what could you expect as an ability to make an emergency cal & the response time? 

Overall the house looks nice. But for your own peace of mind if you are really interested  pay for a professional home inspector to look at this house thru unbiased eyes. Having any problems discovered before beats paying for what was wrong if anything later. The seller should be asked to split the cost since they should have nothing to hide & are making a profit on the sale.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I remember a relator years ago my folks dealt with. She'd pay the neighbors to "go away" while she was showing the house lest their noise scare off any potential buyers. Some things you don't realize intil you actually live in a house. It may be a peach of a building, but: How are the neighors? Is it near a stinky landfill? Does a train track run 100 yards away?


Which is why you go to the area and check it out. It’s only 2 miles away . This should be a fun thing to do. Explore the area in all directions, smell the air, listen for noise ( parties etc ) Know everything there is to know before you make any decision. It looks like you only have two neighbours close enough for you to see through your windows and they have good size properties so you shouldn’t  have any of the issues you are currently having.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2020)

Don't forget your home insurance along with your taxes.  You can get a realtor to help you with all this.

I would also have porch railings installed.
There is no chimney. That fireplace is just furniture.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 26, 2020)

It looks like a very nice house.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm suspicious about the "newer" designation. That sounds like realtor-speak.  How old is the house?

The large lawn could be a problem, unless you are sure you could get someone to mow.

Otherwise, it looks nice.  Radish, it might be a built-in "fireplace" like the one I have. It has a space heater in it, operated by a remote switch.  Pleasant to look at in the winter and adds a little warmth, but truthfully I could have done without it. The previous owner had had it installed.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Also have a power line installed and dig for water or have a water line installed and have a sewer line or septic field installed.


Yep, forgot about that part.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2020)

RR, I'm betting that the fireplace is a gas one. Had one similar in my house in California, and seeing how the hot water heater and furnace are LP, I think the fireplace is too.
Agree, the floors look laminate.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2020)

One more thing debodun, I'll bet you can use your hair dryer without popping circuits.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 26, 2020)

That’s my guess also. A gas fireplace . Our neighbours have one. The flooring looks like maple hardwood to me. We have maple hardwood here and the width is about the same. Laminate floor tiles are usually wider.


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2020)

Is the TV included?  Is it a Sony Bravia?


----------



## Manatee (Jul 26, 2020)

But it gets cold up there.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

Don M. said:


> That looks good.  The price seems rather high, but then, for NY, that might be reasonable.  I did a quick look on Google Maps, and it looks like it is a nice area...not crowded, and near a town where you should have everything close by.
> 
> Given all the issues you've posted about your current place, moving to this house would be a wise choice...the wood flooring seems to be in good shape, and even the basement looks good.
> 
> Get with the realtor and see what kind of deal you can make....far better to spend a bit of money to buy this place, than to pour 10's of thousands into your current "abode"....IMO.


My friend in NY pays 6,000 a mo for a coop apt. 1,000 of it is for maintenance. That includes repairs and lawn. They won't paint or anything like that. I could never afford a $300,000 house. I don't think I'd want to.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

BTW deb it's lovely. If I could afford something like that I'd love it for sure!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2020)

For me, I don't like the way the kitchen is so open to the dining/living area.  I would have to have at least a half wall between.  I just can't abide the kitchen being right in the middle of the living area like that. 

I also couldn't do the basement laundry situation.  Lugging laundry up and down steep stairs is a no-no for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

Well personally I wouldn't entertain a home  where the heat is run on Propane Gas, and there's a septic  sewer tank.. tbh!  too much like hard work for toileting and heating..


----------



## old medic (Jul 27, 2020)

Got a good friend from Mechanicville... well SC
wrote and recorded this


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well personally I wouldn't entertain a home  where the heat is run on Propane Gas, and there's a septic  sewer tank.. tbh!  too much like hard work for toileting and heating..



The problem is, usually septic vs. a sewer system is a function of the community, not the individual house. At least, that's how it's been in my experience. Often, the more rural locations don't have sewer systems, so if you want to live in that location, you have no choice.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

Sunny said:


> The problem is, usually septic vs. a sewer system is a function of the community, not the individual house. At least, that's how it's been in my experience. Often, the more rural locations don't have sewer systems, so if you want to live in that location, you have no choice.


well it's the same at my daughters' mountain home in Spain...  she's young and strong and she can cope with septic tanks et al... but at Debs' age I wouldn't even be considering it


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2020)

I lived with a septic system once, for 3 years. We were always having to get it pumped out. We had two babies at the time, and in those days, the diapers had to be washed!  So the damn tank kept filling up.  They said the soil had a high clay content, and couldn't absorb much of anything.

It was a big relief when we moved to a community with a sewer system.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 27, 2020)

What is your total on property taxes?


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

I hear from the realtor I contacted. Here's his reply:

_Sorry for the delay in response.  I’m on vacation until 8/10.  I can maybe get someone to show it to you sooner if that’s OK...just give me a few days.   Are you ready to buy?  What will you do with our house in the Village?_

Why would he want to know if I am ready to buy without even seeing it?


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well personally I wouldn't entertain a home  where the heat is run on Propane Gas, and there's a septic  sewer tank.. tbh!  too much like hard work for toileting and heating..



What is the problem with propane?


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> What is your total on property taxes?



Do you mean where I'm living now?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> I hear from the realtor I contacted. Here's his reply:
> 
> _Sorry for the delay in response.  I’m on vacation until 8/10.  I can maybe get someone to show it to you sooner if that’s OK...just give me a few days.   Are you ready to buy?  What will you do with our house in the Village?_
> 
> Why would he want to know if I am ready to buy without even seeing it?


He’s a  real estate SALES person. They can be pushy. Of course you aren’t ready to buy. You haven’t even seen it first which is why you are contacting him. Sometimes their common sense flies out the window when those dollar signs appear.  Hes asking about your other home you are currently living in hopes  he can sell two houses at once. Their  cheeky assumptions never cease to amaze me.

Our neighbours have propane and a large property with a septic system and have had no issues for the  past 23 years.


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

Maybe the septic wouldn't be a problem or the location of the laundry. My water bill is the minimum the community can charge, so I probably use very little. Being single had advantages - and no baby clothes to wash. My laundry is in the cellar, but since the washer doesn't work, I go to the laundromat in Mechanicville for washing and then bring it home to dry, so I know I can negotiate the stairs with a laundry basket and my stairs have a sharp, narrow turn at the top - they don't go straight down. Also there are plumbing pipes sticking out at the top from the downstairs bathroom. Maybe the other house has a straight staircase.


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> They have a dog; check for pet stains or damage.



What gave away they have a dog?


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

It's a trade-off. To live outside the village, a well and septic system are needed. If you want public water and sewer, you have to have a house in the village where houses are on top of each other.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 27, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I lived with a septic system once, for 3 years. We were always having to get it pumped out. We had two babies at the time, and in those days, the diapers had to be washed!  So the damn tank kept filling up.  They said the soil had a high clay content, and couldn't absorb much of anything.  It was a big relief when we moved to a community with a sewer system.



A good septic system requires proper installation and maintenance.  Our land is high in clay content, also....so when our system was installed, the contractor brought in a bunch of gravel to lay into the "leech field"...so it would drain properly.  About a year after we moved here, the sink and shower started draining slowly, so we called a plumber.  One of the first things he asked was if we were using a "powdered" septic tank treatment, and I was.  He said the powder tends to build up in the piping joints., and plug up the pipes.  After he cleared the pipes with his roto-rooter, I started using Rid-X in liquid form, and it's been 16 or 17 years since we had any problems.   We have our own well, with excellent water, and between about $10/month for the electricity to run the well, and perhaps $5/Mo. for Rid-X, we have zero issues.  When we lived in the city, our water and sewer bill ran about $100 a month.


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

Here is the county assessment page for that house:

https://saratoga.sdgnys.com/propdetail.aspx?swis=415289&printkey=25300000020350120000


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

I have a "debt service" charge on my water and sewer. We are billed twice a year, in April and October. Here is my bill from April:


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do you mean where I'm living now?


On your new house you want to buy?


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

The current taxes on that house aren't adjusted for the senior STAR exemption, so I will have to pay less. I also learned that home inspectors don't usually include the septic system.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> Here is the county assessment page for that house: https://saratoga.sdgnys.com/propdetail.aspx?swis=415289&printkey=25300000020350120000



It looks like the county values this house about a little over $218K....owner is asking $254K.  Hire an independent inspector to look it over, and if everything checks out, make them a Cash offer of $200K, and negotiate for no more than $225K.  It looks like property taxes are a bit under 2K per year, so that seems reasonable.


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

The owner posted it on Facebook. Get a load of one comment:


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

I found out who the owner is and I know him (vaguely). He also owns the laundromat. His brother is the realtor I contacted. Why he didn't put it in the hands of his brother begs some questions.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> What gave away they have a dog?


Corner of cage or crate in one pic, hallway has a gate, crate showing in full in another pic, but I can't remember which ones.


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Corner of cage or crate in one pic, hallway has a gate, crate showing in full in another pic, but I can't remember which ones.



These?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> I hear from the realtor I contacted. Here's his reply:
> 
> _Sorry for the delay in response.  I’m on vacation until 8/10.  I can maybe get someone to show it to you sooner if that’s OK...just give me a few days.   Are you ready to buy?  What will you do with our house in the Village?_
> 
> Why would he want to know if I am ready to buy without even seeing it?


If you are ready to buy, he will try and get a friend to show it to you sooner as a favor to him.  He has to find a friend who won’t want to split the commission on the house.  If you want to buy, like today, and a friend sells it to you, he might have to give up some or all of his commission.

If you are ready to buy he might want to wait till he gets back to show it so he gets all the commission.  August and July are usually the slowest real estate sales as people are on vacation.  . Not so many on vacation this year.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> What is the problem with propane?


https://fosterfuels.com/blog/5-things-ask-buying-house-propane-heat/

Also do you have to go and collect it yourself , full tanks are very heavy.... or do you get a regular delivery? ..


----------



## 911 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pricing it comes to just over $200 per square foot. Around my area, you can buy a very nice, upper middle-income home for that pricing. That price just seems awfully high to me. Here is a home in my area comparable to what you are looking at in your area and it's only about $132.00 per square foot. If you decide to pursue this home, please consider having a home inspection done before signing on the dotted line. It may cost a little, but I have found that home inspections can be worth every penny. 

House For Sale


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

There are many fuel companies around here that deliver and maintain fuel tanks. I have LP gas for my stove and have had no problems. I am on automatic delivery. The apartment house next door has a good sized tank on my side of the house. It's not a horizontal one - it's about 5 feet tall and probably about that in circumference. That has to service 5 apartments. I can see the top of it from an upstairs window:


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

Can TP be flushed into a septic system?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> Why would he want to know if I am ready to buy without even seeing it?


He probably doesn't mean buy this particular house, but rather are you ready to buy in general.  It's a a fair question.  

Are you indeed ready to buy? To purge your possessions, get your house realtor ready, pack your things and move elsewhere?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> Can TP be flushed into a septic system?


A special kind, yes.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> https://fosterfuels.com/blog/5-things-ask-buying-house-propane-heat/
> 
> Also do you have to go and collect it yourself , full tanks are very heavy.... or do you get a regular delivery? ..



Not sure in the UK, but here, LP tanks are usually filled on site. No way you could continuously disconnect and lug somewhere. Looking at the house photo's, you can clearly see the propane tanks.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> A special kind, yes.



What is a special kind of TP?  Most of my house's, including my current one have a septic tank, and I flush whatever brand TP can be had. As Don said, a treatment of liquid Rid-X once in a while and no problems.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Not sure in the UK, but here, LP tanks are usually filled on site. No way you could continuously disconnect and lug somewhere. Looking at the house photo's, you can clearly see the propane tanks.
> 
> View attachment 115365


that's fortunate anyway.. In Spain the householder has to haul their own tanks and get them replaced  in many places , and at the very least there's a delivery service but only once a week, which isn't nearly enough in winter


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 27, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> What is a special kind of TP?  Most of my house's, including my current one have a septic tank, and I flush whatever brand TP can be had. As Don said, a treatment of liquid Rid-X once in a while and no problems.


There are TP’s especially made for septic tanks.  I’ve been on a sewer system and an outhouse system, never on a septic system.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> I hear from the realtor I contacted. Here's his reply:
> 
> _Sorry for the delay in response.  I’m on vacation until 8/10.  I can maybe get someone to show it to you sooner if that’s OK...just give me a few days.   Are you ready to buy?  What will you do with our house in the Village?_
> 
> Why would he want to know if I am ready to buy without even seeing it?


Deb,

Before you look at the new house I would talk to the realtor about the market value of your existing home.

Also about the availability of mortgage financing in its current condition.

From what you have told us it might be hard to find a bank or mortgage company willing to hold the first mortgage.  That could seriously limit the number of qualified buyers and the ultimate selling price unless you are willing to hold a mortgage and deal with all of the risks involved.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes-at least all four of our houses that we have owned with septic systems,you can. I guess it would depend on your system. I know one person who will only use 1-ply paper because that`s what her late dad-who used to own the house-told her she had to use. But we have never had any problems using 2-ply. My daughter`s friend used to own our current house and says she had terrible problems with the septic-always had to have it pumped-but we`ve been here a year now without a problem. I think the owners in between her and us did something about the problem.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 27, 2020)

Ooops-forgot to insert quotes.....


debodun said:


> Can TP be flushed into a septic system?


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

That realtor I mentioned refused to take my aunt's house to sell when I was doing her estate. He cited numerous issues that made it "unmarketable". I did finally sell it on my own, so I didn't have to pay a realtor's commission.

About TP, this is interesting. My brand is the 8th on the list from the top:

https://www.homereviewed.com/best-toilet-paper-for-septic-tanks/


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> That realtor I mentioned refused to take my aunt's house to sell when I was doing her estate. He cited numerous issues that made it "unmarketable". I did finally sell it on my own, so I didn't have to pay a realtor's commission.
> 
> About TP, this is interesting. My brand is the 8th on the list from the top:
> 
> https://www.homereviewed.com/best-toilet-paper-for-septic-tanks/


My parents lived in central NYS for decades and had a septic system.. never had any problems with it.  
Were advised, though, to not use the ultra-thick/fluffy types of "tp," as well as never flushing Kleenex, paper towels, etc.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 27, 2020)

The first house I owned in the Ozarks in 1994 needed the septic tank pumped out. I called the local sewer pumper and when he got there and dug down and found the lid, he was stunned. The tank still had the wood under the lid from when he formed the top and poured the concrete. He told me that meant the tank had never been pimped out.... In 38 years.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> that's fortunate anyway.. In Spain the householder has to haul their own tanks and get them replaced  in many places , and at the very least there's a delivery service but only once a week, which isn't nearly enough in winter



Wow... I guess people there must not have any tanks larger than the 100 lb type. I had to look it up and this is what I found. A 100 lb. tank holds* 23.6 gallons of LP* and weighs 170 lbs. when full. I would hate to try and carry my 250 Gallon tank somewhere to get it filled.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Wow... I guess people there must not have any tanks larger than the 100 lb type. I had to look it up and this is what I found. A 100 lb. tank holds* 23.6 gallons of LP* and weighs 170 lbs. when full. I would hate to try and carry my 250 Gallon tank somewhere to get it filled.
> 
> View attachment 115366


true, many don't because much of the housing stock  there is very small and in apartment style in the cities and towns


----------



## Knight (Jul 27, 2020)

About septic systems. As with everything else there are pros & cons.

Researching both to understand what meets your needs is your only real help in decision making.

Pro from ridx
https://www.rid-x.com/?gclsrc=aw.ds&?cb=

Con & really informative
https://supeckseptic.com/blog/rid-x-and-septic-tank-additives/


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

Heard from the realtor again. Name XXXed out for privacy:

_I gave your name and mail address to_ XXXX  XXXX.  _He is an extended member of our family and a licensed professional affiliated with_ XXXX XXXXX. _He will get you into Brickyard Road and accompany you on the showing.  Please keep an eye on your inbox so that he can coordinate the showing and get you in to Brickyard Rd as soon as possible. _


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

I posted my water bill earlier. I use about 1000 gallons in 6 months.


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2020)

I am viewing the house Thursday morning.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> What is a special kind of TP?  Most of my house's, including my current one have a septic tank, and I flush whatever brand TP can be had. As Don said, a treatment of liquid Rid-X once in a while and no problems.


 Exactly. We use whatever toilet paper we want and of course you can flush it down the toilet. That’s what it’s for. You can get stuff to put in your septic system to make it work better. We get ours cleaned out about every ten years and there have never been any problems whatsoever. There’s only 2 of us and one is gone 1/2 the time at work.


squatting dog said:


> Wow... I guess people there must not have any tanks larger than the 100 lb type. I had to look it up and this is what I found. A 100 lb. tank holds* 23.6 gallons of LP* and weighs 170 lbs. when full. I would hate to try and carry my 250 Gallon tank somewhere to get it filled.
> 
> View attachment 115366


These are the size of tanks our neighbours have. They get them filled occasionally but I couldn’t tell you how often. We have an electric stove and don’t really use our furnace since we use a wood stove for heat so don’t use propane  It’s cheaper and nicer for us.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 27, 2020)

It looks lovely! But it's not in Texas, so that's a big drawback for me.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> These are the size of tanks our neighbours have. They get them filled occasionally but I couldn’t tell you how often. We have an electric stove and don’t really use our furnace since we use a wood stove for heat. It’s cheaper and nicer for us.



My primary heat source is a wood stove. However, being of a prepper mindset, I've got a ventless LP heater, and also a couple of 220v. electric wall heaters.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2020)

LOVE ❤ the wood stove. I had a really difficult time talking my husband into getting one. He figured our insurance would sky rocket. We pay less than $100 more  per year. Now he loves it too. We have alternative heat sources too but don’t usually use them unless we get anywhere from -25 to -40. Luckily our house is well insulated and we have all new doors and windows  which makes a huge difference. There’s nothing quite like a home warmed with a fireplace or wood stove. Love the smell of the wood burning too.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> It looks lovely! But it's not in Texas, so that's a big drawback for me.


Luckily it not for you.  Lol


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> LOVE ❤ the wood stove. I had a really difficult time talking my husband into getting one. He figured our insurance would sky rocket. We pay less than $100 more  per year. Now he loves it too. We have alternative heat sources too but don’t usually use them unless we get anywhere from -25 to -40. Luckily our house is well insulated and we have all new doors and windows  which makes a huge difference. There’s nothing quite like a home warmed with a fireplace or wood stove. Love the smell of the wood burning too.



Yep, can't get through to most people that insulation is the critical factor. We framed our house with sawmill lumber 2x6's thus allowing us to use R-30 insulation. Combined with the sheathing, and siding, we ended up with 9 inch thick outer walls. (that did make framing windows and doors a bit of a chore).


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2020)

911 said:


> Pricing it comes to just over $200 per square foot. Around my area, you can buy a very nice, upper middle-income home for that pricing. That price just seems awfully high to me. Here is a home in my area comparable to what you are looking at in your area and it's only about $132.00 per square foot. If you decide to pursue this home, please consider having a home inspection done before signing on the dotted line. It may cost a little, but I have found that home inspections can be worth every penny.
> 
> House For Sale


A house like that where we live would be worth about $800,000. Nice acre property.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Yep, can't get through to most people that insulation is the critical factor. We framed our house with sawmill lumber 2x6's thus allowing us to use R-30 insulation. Combined with the sheathing, and siding, we ended up with 9 inch thick outer walls. (that did make framing windows and doors a bit of a chore).


That’s ‘code’ here in Canada. You have to have 2 x 6’s for outside walls and 2 x 4’s for inside walls. Some areas of our house , like our back wall which faces north east has 14 inches of insulation. YES a well insulated house saves money in the long run. We always have lots of snow on top of our roof. You can see the houses that aren’t well insulated because the heat escaping from the roof melts it. 
Even the snow acts as insulation.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 27, 2020)

This house I'm looking at buying has property taxes only for 400.00 a year. This is why many people from the north moved south like me. We have hundred's or even thousand's of people from New York, Michigan that have retired here. 

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...ssville_TN_38555_M77713-20485?ex=TN2915686619


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 28, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> This house I'm looking at buying has property taxes only for 400.00 a year. This is why many people from the north moved south like me. We have hundred's or even thousand's of people from New York, Michigan that have retired here.
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...ssville_TN_38555_M77713-20485?ex=TN2915686619


I like this house-small kitchen would really suit me.  My kitchen is huge but my laundry room is tiny.


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2020)

I sent a list of questions to the agent that responded to my email. Haven't heard anything back yet. However, I am willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. He may not be the listing agent and may have to research the answers.


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2020)

Okay, the agent just sent me this in response to my questions:

*How long has it been on the market?*
-it has been on market for 12 days as of today (7/28)
*When was the septic system last serviced? Has there ever been a problem with it?*
-septic was pumped approximately 3 years ago; the property condition disclosure states no issues with the system
*Is it currently occupied (it looked like it in the photos)?*
-yes, the property is currently rented
*Why is it being sold?*
-seller owns several investments and decided to sell off one of the smaller properties; this one.
*Has it ever been rented?*
-yes, the owner has never occupied the house themselves, it has always been a rental property; the current tenant has been there 3 years and will be out within a week.
*How old are the appliances? Any warranties on those?*
-appliances are not original; the listing agent was not sure on the exact age; he is checking with the seller
*Is it insulated?*
-yes, the house is insulated - was built in 2008 and should be 2x6 exterior construction; roof is also original, should be a 25-30 year roof
*Are there cable connections?*
-yes, there is cable hook-up
*Are the window air conditioners included?*
-window units are not included, they are tenant owned.
*How flexible is the seller on the asking price?*
-the listing agent wouldn't necessarily indicate sellers flexibility on price; they never really do. Once we walk-through the property, and if it works for what you want/need, then we can discuss price and terms.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2020)

All good questions. 
Your best position when negotiating is the lack of central air. Most people want that central a/c system, so, that should be considered when discussing value. (myself, I prefer window air. easier to localize my cooling since we're only 2 people and no sense cooling an entire house).
Everything else seems alright and normal for an 08 built home. By the way, that roof looks good too.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2020)

Have you figured out what you're going to do with your current house, @debodun?


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2020)

That's an old photo.   Another question would be:

Is any building or development planned for the neighborhood?

This may be outside the scope of the realtor. I did send an inquiry to the city planning board. Have not heard back yet.


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Have you figured out what you're going to do with your current house, @debodun?



Well, I'll have to sell it to help defray the costs of buying the other one. I'd like to come out  at least even when the dust settles.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, I'll have to sell it to help defray the costs of buying the other one. I'd like to come out  at least even when the dust settles.


You’ll have to sell it first? 
I thought you could purchase this with cash ‘now.?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2020)

You might want to have a realtor walk your current property and house before looking elsewhere.  It helps to know how much you're likely to net for your house, how long it will likely take to sell it, and other details before looking at other places.

I think this is what the realtor meant when posing the question about whether you were ready to buy.


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You’ll have to sell it first?
> I thought you could purchase this with cash ‘now.?


I COULD buy it, but I don't want to deplete my savings too much.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> I COULD buy it, but I don't want to deplete my savings too much.


But if you aren’t considering doing that then why even put that offer on the table in the first place? 
Thats NOT considered a ‘cash offer.’ If you have to sell your house before even putting an offer on the house, then it changes your ‘buying’ approach completely. 

Next you’ll be saying you need to sell all your knick knacks first as well. If I were in your current situation I’d rent a dumpster and toss all of that extra baggage once and for all and be forever done with it OR give it to charity in ‘your name.’


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2020)

Who said I was going to buy it right off the bat?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> Who said I was going to buy it right off the bat?


Nobody said you were going to buy it right off the bat but you did volunteer info that you could pay cash. Most people don’t mention these types of details unless they are really interested which I thought you were. If you aren’t then it’s my mistake.


----------



## gennie (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm a late comer to this thread but I didn't see reference to heating.  If there is no central air, what heat does it have?  Sorry if I overlooked it.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2020)

May not be a problem at all,  but just another  thought ...   rental houses in general have a harder life than those lived in by their owners.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2020)

*I have to say after looking at the pictures of the house "I loved it" I hope you can get it at a price that you're satisfied with.*


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

gennie said:


> I'm a late comer to this thread but I didn't see reference to heating.  If there is no central air, what heat does it have?  Sorry if I overlooked it.


Heating is propane.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> What do you think?
> 
> https://www.fieldrealty.com/propert...22858/25-brickyard-rd-mechanicville-ny-12118/



IMHO you should pass on this property. I know upstate New York intimately. When I bought and sold property in New York I had to have an attorney represent my interest, is that still a requirement now? I certainly hope so. If not you have a lot of research to conduct. You need to retain a certified independent home inspector and a property appraiser. Do not use one that they recommend. They have an awful lot of furniture in that house, you need to find out before closing how soon they could fully vacate the house for you sign anything. If and when you do move in change every lock in the house and I would strongly suggest you get a security system. Remember the sale or purchase of a home is the most expensive and time consuming financial transaction you will ever experience. It is one of the top 5 stressors in life. I'm in now way shape or form trying to scare you, just educate you unless you've done this before. I see you have a propane tank and window mount air conditioners, also an unfinished basement and the wood appears to not be pressure treated which would have a greenish tint. Is your driveway gravel or asphalt? Most lawn care companies also plow driveways in the winter and that can be expensive when you experience 2 to 3 feet of snow you may not even see the town or county plows hit your street for a good day or two. Do you have a cesspool or septic system. I see you're too far to be connected to the city sewer system. Have you checked the City-Data website and the City-Data/Mechanicville forums? I see Albany is the closest major city so will have cable, satellite or OTA TV antenna service? Check with the Saratoga County Sheriffs Office to get a copy of the crime stats (Including registered sex offenders) for your zip code. Like I said, this is just friendly advice gleaned from past experience, some it financially painful. I hope this in some way helped you and the best of luck.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 29, 2020)

Deb already lives in New York State and prefers to live no more than 10 minutes away from where she is currently living now This house is only 2 miles from where she lives  which is why she picked it.

Pressure treated wood doesn’t have to be used in a basement, especially not for inside walls.
SPF non treated wood is fine as long as a vapour barrier is used to separate the wood from the concrete. For an outside frost wall tar paper can be used to the grade height outside and again use vapour barrier on the bottom of the plate. Some people use a sill plate / baseplate gasket . Galvanized nails need to be used for this. Pressurized lumber doesn’t have to be used.

Everyone should hire a home inspector before purchasing a home and a lawyer usually IS involved in a home purchase. These aren’t unusual procedures in the least.

Changing the locks is a good idea and common sense. New owners- new locks.

The window mount air conditioners belong to the current renters who ‘appear’ to be taking good care of the home. A good bargaining point to lower the price of the home since central air is what’s needed.

It has a septic system and high speed Internet.

Anyway she is seeing the house on Thursday. If she likes it and is seriously considering purchasing it then her next step would be to hire a qualified house inspector. To bypass this step would be a huge mistake. These professionals can tell Deb  all the info she needs to make a wise calculated offer as well as things to watch out for.

A propane tank and septic system shouldn’t scare anyone away from purchasing a house they like as long as they are in good working condition and are serviceable.

In my opinion, if this house checks out, I think it’s a perfect fit for Deb. No offence FastTrax, but you don’t know Deb like most of us do or her current living conditions. Your considerations are certainly note worthy though.


----------



## gennie (Jul 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Heating is propane.


Thanks


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 29, 2020)

No offense taken Keesha. It was just my humble opinion. I do wish her all the best too. Take care.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

All this advice is good, and most of it is just practical common sense.  But when push comes to shove, I think you just have to go with your gut level. If you really love this house and it's affordable, all those details can be dealt with.


----------



## 911 (Jul 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> A house like that where we live would be worth about $800,000. Nice acre property.


I actually considered buying that home just because I liked it and the little town it's located in would be great for retirement, except it is OUT in the country.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> This house I'm looking at buying has property taxes only for 400.00 a year. This is why many people from the north moved south like me. We have hundred's or even thousand's of people from New York, Michigan that have retired here.
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...ssville_TN_38555_M77713-20485?ex=TN2915686619


Suggesting alternative places to live doesn't work for Deb. For whatever reason single & 68 with posts about not being to outgoing & suspicious of people leaving upstate New York doesn't seem to suit her. 

 Deb mentioned paying cash for the home she is going to look at this Thursday. Like you I've posted alternatives that exceed in value what she plans on looking at and like you for about $100,000.00 less Her tax alone in NY would pay a mortgage if she put $50,000.00 as a down payment on what you or I have posted. Thereby keeping a large nest egg for what ever need came about in the future. 

To each their own in how they chose to spend their money.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 29, 2020)

Knight said:


> Suggesting alternative places to live doesn't work for Deb. For whatever reason single & 68 with posts about not being to outgoing & suspicious of people leaving upstate New York doesn't seem to suit her.
> 
> Deb mentioned paying cash for the home she is going to look at this Thursday. Like you I've posted alternatives that exceed in value what she plans on looking at and like you for about $100,000.00 less Her tax alone in NY would pay a mortgage if she put $50,000.00 as a down payment on what you or I have posted. Thereby keeping a large nest egg for what ever need came about in the future.
> 
> To each their own in how they chose to spend their money.


I would LOVE to move out of Utah to a less expensive state, however, with two disabled children in group homes here, I am stuck.  We don’t know all about Deb and she might have reasons for not moving somewhere else that we are unaware.  But I will be surprised if she buys this house.


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2020)

A woman that also belongs to our local senior's group stopped this morning to buy some items I had advertised on FB. I mentioned to her about the house I was going to see. She asked me why I would want to buy another house since I would still be responsible for maintenance and upkeep. She said that there are plans to build a senior condo locally for people age 55+. I asked when this great miracle would happen and she said it wouldn't be soon, but to wait. Well some seniors may not have the luxury of waiting for that project to be approved, plans drawn up, permission granted from the town board, etc. I know the planning & zoning board has refused to grant permissions for several proposed developments in the last few years. By the time they get their act together, I may be residing in the Hudson View Cemetery.

This more advice I get, the more confused I get.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 29, 2020)

911 said:


> I actually considered buying that home just because I liked it and the little town it's located in would be great for retirement, except it is OUT in the country.


Ok but you could be pleasantly surprised how wonderful country living can be. Opening the windows and only hearing the birds and sounds of nature, maybe a mower in the background. You have privacy galore which is priceless.
It’s a nice house. Retiring in the country is like heaven. After the type of career you’ll be retiring from it might be a welcome surprise.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> A woman that also belongs to our local senior's group stopped this morning to buy some items I had advertised on FB. I mentioned to her about the house I was going to see. She asked me why I would want to buy another house since I would still be responsible for maintenance and upkeep. She said that there are plans to build a senior condo locally for people age 55+. I asked when this great miracle would happen and she said it wouldn't be soon, but to wait. Well some seniors may not have the luxury of waiting for that project to be approved, plans drawn up, permission granted from the town board, etc. I know the planning & zoning board has refused to grant permissions for several proposed developments in the last few years. By the time they get their act together, I may be residing in the Hudson View Cemetery.
> 
> This more advice I get, the more confused I get.


Before even considering buying a condo, you would need, imo, to live in an apartment first to make sure you like multi-family living arrangements.  I’ve tried apartments twice, i like them.  Both times my husband hated it and bought another house, which is why we have this money pit.

Condos are harder to sell, here, cost less, and the upkeep can be poor.  Plus you have less freedom than a house allows.  Even more things to think of in buying a condo instead of a house.


----------



## Linda (Jul 29, 2020)

Deb, from the photos it looks like there isn't anything across the street but trees.  Would you want to live alone where you have no close neighbors at all?  Is there anyone within screaming distance?  I live in the country, in the mountains but most of the people on my street live on 2.5 acres with everything fenced and with locking gates.   We have our privacy but we can still see other homes and neighbors outside.  At night we hear coyotes, owls, peacocks, etc.  We have mt lions, wild turkeys, rattlesnakes, deer and other wildlife here.   

I would be scared to death to stay alone in a house without neighbors.  If I were you and you buy that place I'd get a big outdoor dog, have the whole placed fenced with a gate and get a good security system.

I like the house though.  I'd get rid of the carpet in the bedroom and have the washer and dryer put upstairs but other than that it seems really nice.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 29, 2020)

Linda said:


> Deb, from the photos it looks like there isn't anything across the street but trees.  Would you want to live alone where you have no close neighbors at all?  Is there anyone within screaming distance?  I live in the country, in the mountains but most of the people on my street live on 2.5 acres with everything fenced and with locking gates.   We have our privacy but we can still see other homes and neighbors outside.  At night we hear coyotes, owls, peacocks, etc.  We have mt lions, wild turkeys, rattlesnakes, deer and other wildlife here.
> 
> I would be scared to death to stay alone in a house without neighbors.  If I were you and you buy that place I'd get a big outdoor dog, have the whole placed fenced with a gate and get a good security system.
> 
> I like the house though.  I'd get rid of the carpet in the bedroom and have the washer and dryer put upstairs but other than that it seems really nice.



Google the address and you'll see there is a house directly across the street and also one next to it.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/2...d980c6fe1a602b!8m2!3d42.9191375!4d-73.6842936


----------



## Linda (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks Squatting Dog, now I can sleep at night.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

Linda said:


> Thanks Squatting Dog, now I can sleep at night.


Here is the house directly across the street and the house right next door PLUS there’s a subdivision just down the road from here so it’s not exactly your typical rural area.


----------



## 911 (Jul 30, 2020)

Here is a home that I am interested in. Check out the number of bedrooms and bathrooms. I could have the weekend party of the century in this place.  My Next Home (Maybe)


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2020)

Street view of the house across the street. It's a raised ranch.




Okay here is the disclosure form:



Amazingly, I had the forethought to ask the zoning board secretary if any property developments were planned for that area. This is the reply:


Look like a big project going in just south across the street.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh! Well there’s your probable reason the owners are selling. Bummer. That ruins the entire rural aspect but at least you are asking the right questions and open to other lifestyles. Maybe the 55 and over might be something to check out. I’d consider all options and then cross them off as you go.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2020)

911 said:


> Here is a home that I am interested in. Check out the number of bedrooms and bathrooms. I could have the weekend party of the century in this place.  My Next Home (Maybe)


What a Dump!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

Wait a minute! 
Are those check marks all for YES?


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2020)

I did show my house to the agent. He said it has some unique features, but sadly, basically needed to be gutted and re-built. Probably couldn't get enough to help recoup my investmemt in the other house. Major drawbacks - plaster walls, no insulation, old window casements, exterior stair-step cracks in the brick mortar, damp basement, warped flooring, antiquated wiring and plumbing.


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Wait a minute!
> Are those check marks all for YES?


That is a disclosure of KNOWN defects. They would say no because there aren't any.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2020)

You really do your homework deb!


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 30, 2020)

911 said:


> Here is a home that I am interested in. Check out the number of bedrooms and bathrooms. I could have the weekend party of the century in this place.  My Next Home (Maybe)



Tarpon lake.... Big lake, crummy fishing and not that deep. Kept my boat there for a while.  About 16' in the middle according to my depth finder.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> I did show my house to the agent. He said it has some unique features, but sadly, basically needed to be gutted and re-built. Probably couldn't get enough to help recoup my investmemt in the other house. Major drawbacks - plaster walls, no insulation, old window casements, exterior stair-step cracks in the brick mortar, damp basement, warped flooring, antiquated wiring and plumbing.


So where does that leave you, Deb?  Are you going to sell it for whatever you can get and move someplace that works better for you?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> That is a disclosure of KNOWN defects. They would say no because there aren't any.


Ok that was my original thought. Then I overthought it. lol


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

911 said:


> Here is a home that I am interested in. Check out the number of bedrooms and bathrooms. I could have the weekend party of the century in this place.  My Next Home (Maybe)


You goof!  And I’ll be your neighbour


----------



## 911 (Jul 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You goof!  And I’ll be your neighbour


Wouldn’t that be great to have a weekend party in that house and with all that land? (Sorry, I didn’t mean to hijack the thread.) I already told my wife that I’m going to but it with my next $120,000,000.00


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2020)

That 120 times what I have!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

911 said:


> Wouldn’t that be great to have a weekend party in that house and with all that land? (Sorry, I didn’t mean to hijack the thread.) I already told my wife that I’m going to but it with my next $120,000,000.00


Hey I’ll bring the brownies as long as you promise not to bust me .


----------



## 911 (Jul 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Hey I’ll bring the brownies as long as you promise not to bust me .
> View attachment 115760


Uh, if I send you my address would you send me one of those? (Just kidding.) OMG, that looks soooo good.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2020)

OMG @Keesha OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

Keesha, I just took a bite of my computer screen.  And it's your fault!


----------



## jujube (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm drooling so much my keyboard is soggy.....


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2020)

The showing agent pointed out that it has 2 x 6 framing on the walls, a Payne furnace, 200 amp electric, insulated basement (although I don't understand why the basement needs insulation), truss flooring (which he raved about several times), and PLX hose on the water intake. Although a washer and dryer were shown in the photos, they will not be included. A dehumidifier was running in the basement which is probably why they claim "dry basement" in the listing, but the agent wasn't certain that was included in the sale. It had a hose going into the sump. Also the house is fueled by propane, the stove is electric.

Just wanted to run these extra bits past people that may want to comment as to whether these are good, expected, or red flags.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2020)

If there was a dehumidifier running in the basement, that would concern me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 31, 2020)

Pinky said:


> If there was a dehumidifier running in the basement, that would concern me.


Well, if I has a sump pump in the basement, that’s a sign of a wet basement as well.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

I had a few emails from the real estate agent that showed me the house. I had sent him one that showed the construction project slated to start just down the road. He didn't even address that. 

I said the full market value was 208,000 and I would offer that for it. He wanted to know how I determined that value. DUH! Public information on the county's assessment web site.

This was his reply to that:

_Assessed value and FMV/resale value are completely different numbers.  It’s like comparing apples to bananas-both fruit but that’s it.  I don’t rely on an assessed value to determine a listing price for a property. In my professional opinion, I would say $235-240K if making a cash offer with fast close. Realistically, it’ll sell for around $245 if financed with a 6-8 week close. _

Sounds like he is getting snippy and pushy.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Sounds like he is getting snippy and pushy.


He’s a salesman. They all are. 
Did you go to see the place on Thursday? It’s too bad the apartments going up. How close would it be to this house?


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> I had a few emails from the real estate agent that showed me the house. I had sent him one that showed the construction project slated to start just down the road. He didn't even address that.
> 
> I said the full market value was 208,000 and I would offer that for it. He wanted to know how I determined that value. DUH! Public information on the county's assessment web site.
> 
> ...


But he's correct; tax assessment values are typically lower than market.  In our area, substantially so.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> But he's correct; tax assessment values are typically lower than market.  In our area, substantially so.


Absolutely right!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> I had a few emails from the real estate agent that showed me the house. I had sent him one that showed the construction project slated to start just down the road. He didn't even address that.
> 
> I said the full market value was 208,000 and I would offer that for it. He wanted to know how I determined that value. DUH! Public information on the county's assessment web site.
> 
> ...


Actually he is correct, they use comps, what houses have sold for in the neighborhood or are for sale for in the neighborHood, to determine the price.  The assessed value is just used for taxes And is a lot lower.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Did you go to see the place on Thursday?



Yes I did. It was tempting, but I think way over-priced. I made my offer. The ball is in his court now. Believe it or not - this is the house where I grew up. Didn't look like that when I was there.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2020)

Listing price is $254K, the house has been on the market for less than 3 weeks and your offer is for $208? 

Nearly 20% below asking is a very low-ball offer given the circumstances.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

Let's see what happens. When it doesn't sell, the owner may be more amenable.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh! You made an offer? 
Ok! So if you don’t get the best deal possible, you’ll pass on it?
It’s a nice house. I sincerely hope you don’t lose out on the house merely for the sake of being too frugal for your own good.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Let's see what happens. When it doesn't sell, the owner may be more amenable.



Or someone else will come in and scoop it


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2020)

I think the little house will probably sell quickly with interest rates so low.

IMO most buyers focus on the monthly payment and pay little attention to the value or the selling price.

At 3.75% for 30 years the P&I payment will be approx. $925.00/month and at full price it would be about $1,175.00/month.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 1, 2020)

Hang in there. realtors don't always know street value. Yes, assessed value and FMV/resale value are two different birds. However, and this is a big however, taking into consideration that it's been a rental all it's life, doesn't have central a/c, and there is a project in the works nearby, I'd say your offer (if it's a cash offer, which means a quick closing) is more than fair. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 1, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Hang in there. realtors don't always know street value. Yes, assessed value and FMV/resale value are two different birds. However, and this is a big however, taking into consideration that it's been a rental all it's life, doesn't have central a/c, and there is a project in the works nearby, I'd say your offer (if it's a cash offer, which means a quick closing) is more than fair. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


I agree somewhat but if the owners can afford to wait they will.  When I sold my last house, I wanted to get out of it the money I put into it so I held out.  I got my price.  Waiting is a risk in a good market, after we bought this house we got calls from realtors with clients who wanted to buy it from us.

Another year or so we will sell.   I hate this house.


----------



## Leann (Aug 1, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Laundry  in the basement is  a no  for me.
> 
> My present home has basement laundry,, it gets to be old carrying  clothes up & down stairs.


Same here - basement laundry. It's okay for now but at some point I'll have to find a way to have a laundry room on the main floor of my house.


----------



## Leann (Aug 1, 2020)

911 said:


> Pricing it comes to just over $200 per square foot. Around my area, you can buy a very nice, upper middle-income home for that pricing. That price just seems awfully high to me. Here is a home in my area comparable to what you are looking at in your area and it's only about $132.00 per square foot. If you decide to pursue this home, please consider having a home inspection done before signing on the dotted line. It may cost a little, but I have found that home inspections can be worth every penny.
> 
> House For Sale


Wow, I love that house!


----------



## Leann (Aug 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Can TP be flushed into a septic system?


Yes, just read the packaging. If it states "septic safe" then you can use it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2020)

Taking into account the agent that toured my house told me it was a tear-down and I wouldn't get much for it, and the other house is basically it's a 1200 sq ft wooden box sitting on an acre of overgrown lawn.

I am still trying to find out how a house half the size of mine is worth 50% more in market value.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> Taking into account the agent that toured my house told me it was a tear-down and I wouldn't get much for it, and the other house is basically it's a 1200 sq ft wooden box sitting on an acre of overgrown lawn.
> 
> I am still trying to find out how a house half the size of mine is worth 50% more in market value.


Because, as the agent said, your house is a tear down, you are basically just selling the land your house sits on.  The other house is in good shape and fairly new.  You are paying for the land and a house.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

Location, location, location?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> Taking into account the agent that toured my house told me it was a tear-down and I wouldn't get much for it, and the other house is basically it's a 1200 sq ft wooden box sitting on an acre of overgrown lawn.
> 
> I am still trying to find out how a house half the size of mine is worth 50% more in market value.


Because the house that you toured last Thursday is a ‘new’ house that’s been well maintained . It’s clean, dry and probably mould free. It’s got plenty of Windows to let the sunshine in. In fact, even though the property isn’t anything exciting, it’s easy maintenance and is FOUR times the size of lot you currently own. 

The home you currrntly own hasn’t had the needed maintenance done to it. Whether that was to save money or that you couldn’t hire the right contractors, the work didn’t get done. 

With water leaks, they get worse. They breed black mould which is deadly. In fact there’s a really good chance that once your house finally gets the work done on it, it will be condemned as unsafe and hazardous to live in. It’s most likely infested with rodents which leave holes in your insulation as well as their waste in your walls. When this type of damage happens your house isn’t worth the money you think it is. You will most likely be selling your property for it’s lot value only if not much more. 

The good news is that you aren’t waiting for the government to step in and condemn your home as unfit to live in. You are dealing with this while you still can and hopefully you will make a ‘wise’ choice. 

Money isn’t everything. There’s more to life than worshipping money. Money is needed to get the things you want and need so you can enjoy your life. There’s no sense whatsoever in having a million dollars and not spending it cause money by itself is otherwise pointless and meaningless.

What I honestly thought you were going to do  is buy this house so you could deal with your current one which I think would be brilliant. 
Here is the post I had written until I saw your post above . 

*********************************

Maybe she can get it even with low balling but it would be a shame if she loses it.  I think she knows what she’s doing. At first I thought she’d have to list and sell her house as well as all its contents but she’s got enough money to actually purchase this with cash and if she does, she should get an extra good deal. 

The house is in the area she lives so she’ll know everyone. While there’s an acre of land, it’s easy mowing and with an apartment complex going in down the road she’d have more people to possibly hire for help. In fact, Deb might meet quite a few people from the building and have some nearby friends and associates. 

This  house  has plenty of trees on the apartment side to assure her privacy. The family units could be an asset. The streets would be ploughed early since there would be kids needing to get bussed to school. Public bus routes will probably be available which will be good for when she can’t or shouldn’t drive any more and if and when she sells it, she will have made a substantial profit, especially considering the low rate she is getting it for. 

With purchasing this house it will leave her other one vacant so she can better sell the contents and possibly deal with the main renovations that need doing ( if she goes that route ) 

The new one will be like a breath of fresh air. The laundry room could be moved up into one of the bright cheery bedrooms. With such few trees, she will get plenty of sunlight which is great for moods and well being. Her health will probably improve, she will get the extra space and privacy as well as being in a better position to deal with her other house. 

That would be a smart way to use her money as well as start a new life.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Because the house that you toured last Thursday is a ‘new’ house that’s been well maintained . It’s clean, dry and probably mould free. It’s got plenty of Windows to let the sunshine in. In fact, even though the property isn’t anything exciting, it’s easy maintenance and is FOUR times the size of lot you currently own.
> 
> The home you currrntly own hasn’t had the needed maintenance done to it. Whether that was to save money or that you couldn’t hire the right contractors, the work didn’t get done.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2020)

Bigger doesn’t necessarily mean better.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 2, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> But he's correct; tax assessment values are typically lower than market.  In our area, substantially so.



Here, too.  Tax assessment values have nothing to do with actual market value and are WAY lower than market value.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 2, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Because, as the agent said, your house is a tear down, you are basically just selling the land your house sits on.  The other house is in good shape and fairly new.  You are paying for the land and a house.



And the house Deb presently occupies  (together with its land) may actually be worth less than if the land were vacant, because the new owner would have to pay a substantial sum to have the house demolished and the remains carried away.  That happens here with derelict homes.


----------



## DASH5 (Aug 2, 2020)

One of the best things You can do, is get as much information about the home and surrounding area, and get assistance from others/experts.   It's a big investment so it's worth the time, energy, and small expense to completely check it out.  I don't know about NY, but here in Arizona, You can select Real Estate Agents who's primary responsibility is to represent You and not the Seller, they are called "Buyers Agents"  (they are generally still paid by the seller through a commission).  You may wish to ask the realtor, who he has a fiduciary duty to. Ask questions to the Realtor.  Such as, what's the worth of the house?  where are the "comps" that verify the value of the property.  Are there other properties nearby, and where are they.  Ask the agent, why or why not would she/he buy the house.   Visit the nearby neighbors and ask them about the house.  Good Luck


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

deleted


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2020)

I am almost in tears. No matter who I've asked to help me has refused. I am beginning to think I am on a universal blacklist. I sent emails to local antique dealers and estate liquidators. One dealer replied:

_Thank you for your inquiry and for sending images of your items.  Unfortunately, it is not something we can help you with currently. 
This is the type of thing that there is much less demand for today. Lifestyles have changed, people do not entertain or keep house the way that they did traditionally and they no longer collect things the way they did 20 years ago and before. 
We recommend that you try an estate sale._

Which is the consensus of other's dealer's opinions. I didn't fare any better with estate sellers. Some were even harsh in there refusals. One said "No way!" with no other explanation.

I am stymied no matter where I turn. Can't even get contractors to fix up the place so I can continue to live here.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am almost in tears. No matter who I've asked to help me has refused. I am beginning to think I am on a universal blacklist. I sent emails to local antique dealers and estate liquidators. One dealer replied:
> 
> _Thank you for your inquiry and for sending images of your items.  Unfortunately, it is not something we can help you with currently.
> This is the type of thing that there is much less demand for today. Lifestyles have changed, people do not entertain or keep house the way that they did traditionally and they no longer collect things the way they did 20 years ago and before.
> ...


My mother was put on a medical blacklist in a town she lived in because she behaved so poorly towards doctors-insisting the doctors fix her.    So I know that people can get blacklisted, but your house would cost more to fix than the new house you looked at, or another new house.

As for the things you can’t sell, I’ve read many posts where people say their children don’t want their precious china etc.  it’s a new world, young people want paper plates and pizza.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 3, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> And the house Deb presently occupies  (together with its land) may actually be worth less than if the land were vacant, because the new owner would have to pay a substantial sum to have the house demolished and the remains carried away.  That happens here with derelict homes.



Around here, if you have one of the smaller original bungalows from the 1960s or 1970s, you will typically get a higher price if you pay to demolish it, level the soil, and then sell the empty land. Even the bungalows that are still in good condition fetch a lower price than empty lots "ready to build".


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> My mother was put on a medical blacklist in a town she lived in because she behaved so poorly towards doctors-insisting the doctors fix her.    So I know that people can get blacklisted, but your house would cost more to fix than the new house you looked at, or another new house.
> 
> As for the things you can’t sell, I’ve read many posts where people say their children don’t want their precious china etc.  it’s a new world, young people want paper plates and pizza.



Sadly. all you said is true in today's world.


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2020)

A few weeks ago I called a painter that worked on my neighbor's house last year. He said he'd check his schedule and get back to me in a few days. I called him again and after much stammering, he said he doesn't do that work anymore. He didn't know that when I called him before? Did he just retire in the last 3 weeks? Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am almost in tears. No matter who I've asked to help me has refused. I am beginning to think I am on a universal blacklist. I sent emails to local antique dealers and estate liquidators. One dealer replied:
> 
> _*Thank you for your inquiry and for sending images of your items.  Unfortunately, it is not something we can help you with currently. *_
> *This is the type of thing that there is much less demand for today. Lifestyles have changed, people do not entertain or keep house the way that they did traditionally and they no longer collect things the way they did 20 years ago and before. *
> ...


They're not refusing to help you, Deb. They're telling you what many have been saying on these threads. _You just don't want to hear it_. Younger generations are not interested in these kinds of things. It's their right to decide what's important to them, just as we did.

My stuff? I'm going to start giving it away beginning this holiday season, one beautiful piece at a time. My husband and I want our many Millennial friends to have a lovely piece to display, to use, and to fondly bring to mind the many good times they've had (and God willing, will continue to have) in our home.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> A few weeks ago I called a painter that worked on my neighbor's house last year. He said he'd check his schedule and get back to me in a few days. I called him again and after much stammering, he said he doesn't do that work anymore. He didn't know that when I called him before? Did he just retire in the last 3 weeks? Sounds fishy to me.


You may have a reputation for being difficult, cheap, overly demanding or ungracious toward those who work for you. 

If so, you'll have a tough time hiring people. Contractors compare notes with one another.

I bend over backwards to be kind and considerate toward anyone working in or outside of my home, including supplying cold beverages, snacks and a bathroom.


----------



## Knight (Aug 3, 2020)

Used to be one man's junk is another man's treasure. Now junk is junk. 
*Definition of junk*
 (Entry 1 of 3)
1a(1) *: *old iron, glass, paper, or other waste that may be used again in some form(2) *: *secondhand, worn, or discarded articles(3) *: *clutter sense 1bb *: *something of poor quality *: *trashc *: *something of little meaning, worth, or significance
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/junk

Clearly those you contact don't see the value in what you show them as you do.  It's still a mystery to me why staying in N Y is what you are dedicated to do. There are so many other places to live that would extend your money & provide you with the kind of home that fits your age, life style and easy to maintain.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

It surely must feel awful, as well as frustrating, and confusing to figure out what to do, when being refused in those ways,
but it might have nothing to do with you, or with any specific owner.

It might instead be that they don't like to get involved with such old houses now,
where one problem leads to another, they cannot properly secure one part to another old and already rotting or cracking part, etc,
and they might be concerned that they could be blamed for an adjoining part falling off or being easily damaged, by what part they are doing.

Also, I think in the present times, offering food and bathroom etc....would not be safe, for any single/ older people, and it's better to just pay a fair price and let them choose their own food.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 3, 2020)

Kaila said:


> It surely must feel awful, as well as frustrating, and confusing to figure out what to do, when being refused in those ways,
> but it might have nothing to do with you, or with any specific owner.
> 
> It might instead be just that they don't like to get involved with such old houses now,
> ...


We are talking pre virus, no one is letting people eat in their home at this time as far as I know.  I had repair work done and the dog trainer over.  Told them-in and out-no extended time inside.  With this heat I can not air the house out after they leave, there it is.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am almost in tears. No matter who I've asked to help me has refused. I am beginning to think I am on a universal blacklist. ...



That happens in small towns if there have been issues in the past and you've detailed several.

I'd personally sell antique items on Etsy or ebay.   If you find someone to buy in bulk that's likely what they're going to do given Covid restrictions for traditional shopping.

And I'd look for a new home outside the area because even if you buy something relatively new, things still break and contractors are needed for basic maintenance.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 3, 2020)

The same great tradesmen who would bend over backwards for us... we've had for years... won't  even respond to the neighbor lady.  She was not kind to them (so they relayed to us) the first time she ask me to have them  come see her- while they were working at our house.  This has been for years now.  Guessing they never forget a "less than nice" person.  She has repeatedly ask me to have them contact her, but they never do.  Then she wonders why.  Who was it said you only have one time to make a good "first" impression?!


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2020)

All I can say is that the contractors I've hired have been paid and I've had no complaints there. I am civil to them, but not getting buddy-buddy. As far as I'm concerned, they are hired help.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, if I has a sump pump in the basement, that’s a sign of a wet basement as well.


Not true. In many , if  not most rural areas, having a sump pump is code since there are no drains. Drains are put in cities and subdivisions only.  

We have a sump pump and have been here for almost 25 years and our basement has never been flooded. 

A sump pump is mainly used for spring thaws or floods where the ground water level rises but there is also weeping tile around the home to wick or disperse much of this excess water up.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am stymied no matter where I turn. Can't even get contractors to fix up the place so I can continue to live here.



Just as numerous sites exist where consumers can register their Feedback, there are also several sites where businesses can give their opinions on customers.  If a person winds up on such a Blacklist, they can kiss any chance of hiring someone goodbye.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Just as numerous sites exist where consumers can register their Feedback, there are also several sites where businesses can give their opinions on customers.  If a person winds up on such a Blacklist, they can kiss any chance of hiring someone goodbye.


I had no idea this existed.  Good to know. 

My parents always treated contractors as politely as any guest in their home or on their property and I do the same. Not saying it's right or wrong - it's how I was brought up.


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Just as numerous sites exist where consumers can register their Feedback, there are also several sites where businesses can give their opinions on customers.  If a person winds up on such a Blacklist, they can kiss any chance of hiring someone goodbye.



Pray tell, where are these sites? Give a link or two.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2020)

Any contractors we have ever had have been treated  respectfully and kindly. In fact, we help as much as we can and usually do whatever they ask. My husband actually goes out and helps with the well work and septic clean out and they are always grateful. We also tip well even though we aren’t supposed to. Contractors remember customers who give them a hard time and they definitely can get ‘black listed.’


----------



## Liberty (Aug 3, 2020)

Nearly always made big batches of Macadamia triple chocolate chip cookies!!!  These guys often do jobs we just don't want to do and work hard.  They deserve to be treated like we would want to be treated!


----------



## jujube (Aug 3, 2020)

It's almost impossible to get rid of antiques these days.  Almost all of the antique stores in my area have closed; a big one in town that's been in business since Noah landed is hanging on by the skin of their teeth.   I stopped in after a  doctor's appointment last week.  Lots of booths were empty; no one was in the store.  The lady I've known there for years said nobody wants to pay to rent a booth when nothing's selling. 

People our age are downsizing or they have all the antiques they want.  As many people have said, the "youngsters" are not at all interested; they want utilitarian items.

If you want to sell your antiques (which, Deb, I'm not sure you really do), you have to do what it takes to do it.  If that means shipping them off, that's what you have to do.  If you have a garage sale, you're going to have to lower your prices.  You may be having bad luck at the garage sales because you may have a reputation for asking too much for your stuff.  I've passed up garage sales in the past because I knew the seller from previous sales and she would always have her stuff overpriced and wasn't inclined to bargain.  

As far as getting someone to work on a historic house...…  Just look at the home improvement and home buying shows; every time they start renovations, they find many things wrong that couldn't be seen in the original inspection.  In the shows, it's always "oh, well, we have to replace all those joists...rafters...pipes...wires..." or "We have to totally re-do all that because it's not up to code", but there's very little mention where the extra money to do that is going to come from.  In real life, the contractor quotes $25,000 for doing what needs to be done, but when he rips out the floor and all the joists are bad, he's going to come to you with his hand out and want another $10,000.  He's not going to replace those joists out of the good of his heart.  So you're going to scream bloody murder over the cost......which is why contractors don't like old, old houses.  Too many surprises.  Too many unhappy customers.


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2020)

I've had contractors tell me my house was "a can of worms". Well, I want them to be honest. I don't want them to start jobs and then get in over their heads. One plumber shuddered at the galvanized iron intake pipes. He remarked that he'd start working one section and it would crumble and effect the next section, like dominoes. What he did was put a clamp on the leak with minimum movement.

I try to get the trim painted and they discover dry rot in the soffits. Well, they're painters, not carpenters, so what started as a simple paint job would turn into another project trying to find someone to do carpentry. I feel like the Little Red Hen - you have to do one thing before the next step, so it snowballs.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Little_Red_Hen

Also, I never know whether they are taking advantage of me because I'm a single older woman and not quoting a fair price for work.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 3, 2020)

@debodun 

From what I've learned about you since joining this site, I know you will make the right decision when the right time comes along.  Best of luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2020)

On the bright side, at least your house won’t catch fire easily.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am almost in tears. No matter who I've asked to help me has refused. I am beginning to think I am on a universal blacklist. I sent emails to local antique dealers and estate liquidators. One dealer replied:
> 
> _Thank you for your inquiry and for sending images of your items.  Unfortunately, it is not something we can help you with currently.
> This is the type of thing that there is much less demand for today. Lifestyles have changed, people do not entertain or keep house the way that they did traditionally and they no longer collect things the way they did 20 years ago and before.
> ...



Well, people are just not buying that stuff any more.  I don't think it has anything to do with a blacklist, it is just that the world has changed.  You can't expect a dealer to take stuff he can't sell.  I think the truth is staring you in the face -- your stuff just has no market any more.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> Pray tell, where are these sites? Give a link or two.



Do a search on "consumer blacklist"...you will find several.  They require joining the site, and some even charge a fee for doing a search.  Unlike normal business sites for consumers, these sites allow businesses and contractors, etc., to list consumers who have caused them problems in the past, and joining these sites is the only way to find the names of the people in these lists.  

https://www.consumerblacklist.org/


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am almost in tears. No matter who I've asked to help me has refused. I am beginning to think I am on a universal blacklist. I sent emails to local antique dealers and estate liquidators. One dealer replied:
> 
> _Thank you for your inquiry and for sending images of your items.  Unfortunately, it is not something we can help you with currently.
> This is the type of thing that there is much less demand for today. Lifestyles have changed, people do not entertain or keep house the way that they did traditionally and they no longer collect things the way they did 20 years ago and before.
> ...


Awwww..... I didn’t see this before.
I’m sorry you are feeling this way.
Why not just follow through on your plans with this house. You have a low ball offer on it. Maybe if you increase your offer and pay cash, you’d have a clean dry place. No there’s no big trees like your place has but there’s no leaves to rake, no branches to have to cut, no vines to pull/cut so they don’t ruin your siding. Also too much shade causes moss and mould to grow. With the way your house is,  those trees aren’t helping.

Maybe contractors know the condition of your house better than you do so would prefer to stay away. Black mould is a serious issue and with this pandemic and all the requirements that  need to be implemented , people are probably just wanting to protect themselves.

It’s difficult letting go of a place that truly is home to you but for your physical, mental, emotional and spiritual health and well being, you are best off getting out of there. I don’t think you realize how unhealthy your living conditions have gotten. It appears that you’ve gotten used to it.

Your house needs to be properly appraised by an expert who knows houses. There’s a good chance that your house would need more money to fix than it’s worth and you might be best just selling it as is.

There are services that can  help you organize your stuff if you donate most of it. They usually ask you to pick out a LIMIT of your most valuable items and allow them to take the rest away. Estate planners are something you might want to look into. If you allow these people to do their magic, they can help you declutter your house cause somebody’s got to do it and you definitely can’t do this on your own.

If you did purchase this house you could have a clean safe haven to organize your thoughts and plan to organize your other house. After a while you’ll start checking  all these things off your list and prioritize your life. YOUR LIFE MATTERS. Your life is a priority. All your stuff isn’t. Don’t make the mistake of over investing in stuff that has no value. You can’t keep everything and nor should you.

I really hope you work this out and start trusting others to help you. If you start trusting others you can start a fresh new life for yourself. You’ve got an incredible opportunity here to live your life completely different. Plus if they are putting up those family units then the property value of your new house will probably go up substantially.  This has great potential. I just hope you see it. I really do.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> the world has changed.   your stuff just has no market any more.



What's changed?


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> What's changed?


Demand

it's no longer there


----------



## Liberty (Aug 4, 2020)

Wonder what Hummel Figurines are going for now days...they were really big in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2020)

My mother's sister-in-law used to collect Hummels and she paid top prices. They were her pride and joy. Now, as with my possessions, you can't give them away.

https://www.thestreet.com/investing/stocks/15-collectibles-that-are-completely-worthless-13162897

Another aunt bought up Beanie Babies when they were popular. Now she's stuck with them.

Same goes for those "collector" plates. My mom had the whole 6-piece "Wizard of Oz" plate series. She paid $25 apiece for them. I sent them to an auction - got $2 for the whole set.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks, Deb...notice the sold amounts are 3 years ago too!  Bet the covid crisis sure hasn't helped any of them either.    Had heard crystal like Waterford was way down.

One thing, found a beautiful red box when I was cleaning out cabinets.  It contained a gift - bottle of cognac  from a previous vendor for our company - looked it up, and it was $3500!

Go figure, some booze just gets better in the jar I guess...lol.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2020)

I looked up estate liquidators in my area. Most are closed right now (I surmise because of COVID) and the one I emailed said, in effect, "not interested". What do thay expect - that everyone has Louis XIV or Chippendale furniture?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> I looked up estate liquidators in my area. Most are closed right now (I surmise because of COVID) and the one I emailed said, in effect, "not interested". What do thay expect - that everyone has Louis XIV or Chippendale furniture?


Unfortunately your things have become junk just like everyone else’s stuff-that’s what’s changed.  Since my stuff was junk when I bought it , I am fine with tossing it.   Not even worth a garage sale.  IKEA furniture, walmart clothes, thrift store knickknacks, and clearance everything else.  The price of having no money.  

When I die, son can just bulldoze it all, including this old house


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2020)

I always wondered why when I have an item, it's a piece of worthless junk. When an antique dealer has the same thing, it is a priceless relic.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 4, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Wonder what Hummel Figurines are going for now days...they were really big in the 60s and 70s.


While debs link was interesting, it was from 2017. 
 I found a more up to date link about Hummel's. ( April 2020) If nothing else, it'll show how to determine the age of Hummel's, and how to detect a forgery.

https://www.truelegacyhomes.com/hummel-figurines/


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a cat figurine by a company that also made Hummels.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> I always wondered why when I have an item, it's a piece of worthless junk. When an antique dealer has the same thing, it is a priceless relic.



Simple, because he's the "expert"       Seriously though, a lot of times your item may be close to the same, but not quite. Or, the condition of said item may determine it's value.
Then again, there's my old friend Bill's statement when selling restored classic cars.... "There's an ass for every seat".


----------



## Pepper (Aug 4, 2020)

Never understood Hummels.  Fugly, IMO.  My mother would say "Dust Collectors."


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2020)

Liberty said:


> looked it up, and it was $3500!


But who's going to buy it for $3500.? That's the problem. Some mysterious people decide how much something is "worth" and people follow.

However, I'll be glad to bring over my two Waterford crystal goblets and share it with you, LOL


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> Hummels.


Junk

Always has been

All* 'collector's items'*.....manufactured to collect

Suckers 'collecors' are the one's that's becoming rare

However, my lady still loves her* Irish Wade* stuff
I know.....I broke one


----------



## Liberty (Aug 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> But who's going to buy it for $3500.? That's the problem. Some mysterious people decide how much something is "worth" and people follow.
> 
> However, I'll be glad to bring over my two Waterford crystal goblets and share it with you, LOL


Guess what...with booze that is rare and the seal isn't broken, you can sell it outright to a big booze warehouse.  They normally buy this kind of item so if you offer it to them a bit cheaper, they usually snap it up. This one isn't even near the top of their Champagne Cognacs, either! Son said the same thing you did...we're waiting for a wonderful happening, like a vaccine or something, to get the crystal out and drink up - here it is from a wine dealer:

https://www.wallywine.com/remy-mart...erm=4584207581202349&utm_content=All Products


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 4, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Never understood Hummels.  Fugly, IMO.  My mother would say "Dust Collectors."



I never liked them either.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 4, 2020)

Items are only worth what someone will pay for them.  Simply because something is listed on eBay for $200 doesn't mean it'll actually fetch that amount.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

I did an estimated value from several Web sites between the house that's for sale and my house. One thing that jumps out is Bank of America is very much higher than the other estimates. Also, the other house is consistently around 21% more in value across the board.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2020)

When did the town access your house for full market value? Did you have your house recently appraised?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

I have no idea when they did that assessment, but I have not had my house "officially" appraised.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2020)

Exactly so you don’t know how your house compares with the new one without having your house appraised first.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 9, 2020)

My son worked for Realtor.com for four years.  Sites like these create formulas that consider a house's square footage, number of baths & bedrooms, acreage, year built, and other data specific to a particular property.  Neighborhood comps and other local info are also part of the equation.  

These rough estimates presume buildings and property are in good repair, ready to sell, and in immediately habitable condition. Houses that are in great condition often sell for more, houses that need a lot of work can sell for far less. 

Hope that helps you interpret the data, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

I hope it helps Keesha interpret it.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I hope it helps Keesha interpret it.


I already knew it but since you were using old outdated data to make your comparison I thought you didn’t.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

How can you tell it's old data. I got it off Web site this week.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> How can you tell it's old data. I got it off Web site this week.


Because your house hasn’t been appraised. From reading what Starsong just wrote, the information is based ‘presuming the house is in good   ‘Ready to sell’ condition.


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2020)

Just did another search on Zillow and realtor.com. Not much of anything for sale right now in my locale.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 29, 2020)

Debodun….I have no comments....I just want you to be comfortable in your home you choose....God Bless....


----------



## Jules (Aug 29, 2020)

It won’t cost anything to ask a couple of realtors what they would list your house for.  Just mention that you’re thinking of moving.  They tend to be a little high because they want your business.  It would give you some realistic information.

And if you’re moving, they may have a chance to sell you the new home.


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2020)

Why get their hopes up if moving is niot in my immediate future?   The realtor that showed me the first house just shook his head sadly when he saw my house and said. "It's basically a tear-down." I guess these new, young realtors have only seen houses built in the last 30 years and have all the new "up-to-code" accouterments. The have a conniption when the see wallpaper over plaster. That was the style in Victorian houses. What gives there?


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2020)

I was wondering why sop few houses for sale. I went looking for an answer and saw this:



No wonder they are being snapped up at asking prices.


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Jules (Aug 31, 2020)

The repair costs can be throwing good money after bad.  

It’s hard to evaluate all the things that are wrong with a house.  Usually there‘re many more than are easily visible.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2020)

"They mention getting pre-qualified. Does that matter if I pay cash?"
Nice looking house Deb. It looks clean and doesn't look like anything needs to be done or updated.  Seems to me you'd be in a position to get a better deal if you pay cash. Obviously if you do that, you wouldn't need mortgage pre-qualification. Have the realtor "work his/her magic" as they say on the real estate buying shows. Try to get the best deal you can, although according to many of the home prices here in Jersey, that seems like a good price for what you get.
BTW...I have relatives who are from the Mechanicsville, S.C. area. It seems funny to see that N.Y. has a Mechanicsville too.

@Aunt Bea Zillow is a good resource for prospective home buyers. Just went through several listings last week with a friend of mine who will hopefully be selling her home soon. She's looking at possibly paying cash as well. We saw things you pointed out such as taxes, appraisal values and "Zestimates" (Zillow estimates). Because she's looking at condos...we checked HOA fees.


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2020)

No "s" on our Mechanicville.  I bet there are many in various states.

The original question is now moot since a sale is "pending" on that house.


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2020)

debodun said:


> I hope this isn't the garage.
> 
> View attachment 115247



I also see a UFO has landed on the left of the photo. That looks exactly like the burner the neighbors have that party all night.


----------



## OldEnough (Aug 31, 2020)

Love it!  It's adorable and looks well kept.

I'd definitely look at it.

Looks like it could be a two car garage to me.  If so, room for the dryer.   A lot to think about so I'd be checking it out.  Very cute house!


----------



## OldEnough (Aug 31, 2020)

Can't you be next in line if that sale doesn't go through?


----------



## P A Tracy (Aug 31, 2020)

New here but I though I'd chime in since I am in NYS as well. How did it and you make out with those storms the other day? I know one very bad one passed through Mechanicville and one in Stillwater? Very nice house.


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2020)

At least in my vicinity, we didn't get it very bad. Rained for about 10 minutes, some moderate wind and a few rumbles of thunder. I had some small twigs and branches down on the lawn, but nothing I couldn't handle. I saw on the news that some people about 6 miles away had their home destroyed. It looked like a small, modular home.

https://dailygazette.com/article/2020/08/29/high-winds-damage-property-in-stillwater


----------



## Knight (Aug 31, 2020)

debodun said:


> Why get their hopes up if moving is niot in my immediate future?   The realtor that showed me the first house just shook his head sadly when he saw my house and said. "It's basically a tear-down." I guess these new, young realtors have only seen houses built in the last 30 years and have all the new "up-to-code" accouterments. The have a conniption when the see wallpaper over plaster. That was the style in Victorian houses. What gives there?


Maybe what gives is the realtors looking at your Victorian house believe you when you say it's a disaster. The comment "It's basically a tear-down." should be a clue.


----------



## P A Tracy (Aug 31, 2020)

I was glued to WTEN's coverage of the storms. No one in the family was hit by anything bad either. I saw that home without it's roof and other bad damage. Thank goodness no one was hurt.


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2020)

We had a worse one in 1998. That passed about 2 miles from my house. All I remember was the constant lightning and thunder. Not much wind damage to my house, surprisingly, having a category 3 tornado only a few miles away.

http://files.cbs6albany.com/wrgb/we...lle_tornado_1998/Mechanicville_Tornado98.html


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

What gives is when you contact a realtor to look at house(s), they assume that you are considering moving. They spend time on the house they ‘think’ you are interested in. Most of them have a fairly good idea who is actually interested in moving and who just wants a free assessment of their home. 

Most people who move into a home want it ‘turn key’ ready. They don’t want to do all those renovations that the other home owners didn’t want to do. 

Then there’s this new thing called ‘up to code’ that wasn’t around when these old homes were built , but they are now and it’s important stuff that realtors KNOW about.


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## P A Tracy (Aug 31, 2020)

debodun said:


> We had a worse one in 1998. That passed about 2 miles from my house. All I remember was the constant lightning and thunder. Not much wind damage to my house, surprisingly, having a category 3 tornado only a few miles away.
> 
> http://files.cbs6albany.com/wrgb/we...lle_tornado_1998/Mechanicville_Tornado98.html


I remember that vividly. We were here in this house spent time in the basement but no real damage. The village did lose a huge tree not far from us. When we saw the damage to Mechanicville  we were dumbstruck.


----------



## Jules (Aug 31, 2020)

As Kesha said “... ‘*up to code*’ that wasn’t around when these old homes were built , but they are now and it’s important stuff that realtors KNOW about.”

Do you know what the value of the land alone is?  Sometimes the location is most of the value, because someone needs it.  Location, location, location.


----------



## Knight (Aug 31, 2020)

debodun said:


> Why get their hopes up if moving is niot in my immediate future?


The good news is you got a free estimate of what your home is worth.  By the time you take that dirt nap whoever ends up with it will probably be footing the bill for demolition if the city condemns it.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What gives is when you contact a realtor to look at house(s), they assume that you are considering moving. They spend time on the house they ‘think’ you are interested in. Most of them have a fairly good idea who is actually interested in moving and who just wants a free assessment of their home.
> 
> Most people who move into a home want it ‘turn key’ ready. They don’t want to do all those renovations that the other home owners didn’t want to do.
> 
> Then there’s this new thing called ‘up to code’ that wasn’t around when these old homes were built , but they are now and it’s important stuff that realtors KNOW about.



Yeah, and around here you can't sell a house for immediate habitation if certain things aren't up to code and the seller is obligated to disclose any defects or things that don't meet code.  If you try to sneak around the requirement you are still obligated for damages and the cost of bringing the house up to snuff even after the sale is closed.  Mortgage companies all send out inspectors to look for defects, etc., before they'll lend on a property, too.  I imagine mortgage companies do the same thing everywhere -- they don't want to run the risk of winding up having to foreclose on a home that's falling apart.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Yeah, and around here you can't sell a house for immediate habitation if certain things aren't up to code and the seller is obligated to disclose any defects or things that don't meet code.  If you try to sneak around the requirement you are still obligated for damages and the cost of bringing the house up to snuff even after the sale is closed.  Mortgage companies all send out inspectors to look for defects, etc., before they'll lend on a property, too.  I imagine mortgage companies do the same thing everywhere -- they don't want to run the risk of winding up having to foreclose on a home that's falling apart.


You know Butterfly, I was going to go there but wasn’t sure if that applied to you Americans. Up here you are responsible for disclosing everything in your home that isn’t ‘up to code’ and the seller can be held responsible if it’s not disclosed. The idea of putting any money into a house without knowing the current value of the home seems pointless. 
A realtor can’t give a fair evaluation since most aren’t trained or qualified. They can give a guesstimate only.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You know Butterfly, I was going to go there but wasn’t sure if that applied to you Americans. Up here you are responsible for disclosing everything in your home that isn’t ‘up to code’ and the seller can be held responsible if it’s not disclosed. The idea of putting any money into a house without knowing the current value of the home seems pointless.
> A realtor can’t give a fair evaluation since most aren’t trained or qualified. They can give a guesstimate only.



Though laws vary from state to state on stuff like this, it does apply, at least here in this state.  I think it's a good thing, and particularly protects the buyer from flippers or others who make cosmetic repairs to sell a home and leave significant underlying defects, or from unscrupulous builders who build lower priced homes that are not sound.  

You're right, realtors can only give a rough estimate based on square footage, what other homes in the area have sold for, etc.  I'd never purchase a home for which I didn't have a professional appraisal, and I'd also insist on my own home inspection by someone qualified to make sure the home was as it was represented to be.


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

Any opinions on this one?

https://www.howardhanna.com/Property/Detail/12-MARIONS-WAY-Mechanicville-NY-12118/AlbanyNY/202028567


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Any opinions on this one?
> 
> https://www.howardhanna.com/Property/Detail/12-MARIONS-WAY-Mechanicville-NY-12118/AlbanyNY/202028567


Now you're talking!

Gorgeous!

Modern, finished, clean, bright, open, fresh.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 26, 2020)

It looks spacious and clean, Deb. Do you want a 2-storey house? Does it have a basement?
How do you feel about having neighbours so close?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 26, 2020)

I did not look.  Deb is not moving.  Did you buy a new stove yet?  Start on the kitchen cabinets?  Get a new toliet? Fix your windows?  I want the updates on your house .


----------



## Pepper (Oct 26, 2020)

A condo is way easier to upkeep than a private home.  Why do you think you'd like apartment living?  I think you're better off with a condo, it's easier.  I like easier.


----------



## Jules (Oct 26, 2020)

Is it two levels or would you have neighbors above you?  

The other concern would be having to park your car a distance away. 

Otherwise, very nice.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I did not look.  Deb is not moving.  Did you buy a new stove yet?  Start on the kitchen cabinets?  Get a new toliet? Fix your windows?  I want the updates on your house .


Now, now, dear, you don't want to be accused of being toxic .  Besides, I always liked looking at homes for sale.  You know that bumper sticker which says "I brake for yard sales?"  My husband and I would come to a screeching halt if we saw a house for sale!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Now, now, dear, you don't want to be accused of being toxic .  Besides, I always liked looked at homes for sale.  You know that bumper sticker which says "I brake for yard sales?"  My husband and I would come to a screeching halt if we saw a house for sale!


So does my daughter, , look at houses for sale.  I am not being toxic, debs kitchen is toxic. I have deb’s kitchen on my mind.  She cooks her food in that kitchen.  She eats the food she cooks there.  She could get very sick.  I am very picky about kitchens as we all should be.  I am worried.


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

I've never gotten ill for my own food, if that's a big concern for you, Aneeda. I trust my own more than restaurant food. 

It is difficult to tell from stagy looking photos. I'd have to see it in person to know if it's right for me. I sent an inquiry to the realtor that showed me the house I looked at 2 weeks ago (which I am still marveling at with no hot water and heating vents on the ceiling). Have not heard back, but he did bow out of our scheduled meeting last week. Hard to tell if he just cut me loose or he is having some other issues. He did not call back to re-schedule.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've never gotten ill for my own food, if that's a big concern for you, Aneeda. I trust my own more than restaurant food.
> 
> It is difficult to tell from stagy looking photos. I'd have to see it in person to know if it's right for me. I sent an inquiry to the realtor that showed me the house I looked at 2 weeks ago (which I am still marveling at with no hot water and heating vents on the ceiling). Have not heard back, but he did bow out of our scheduled meeting last week. Hard to tell if he just cut me loose or he is having some other issues. He did not call back to re-schedule.


Well, still worried about you.  . My house has heating vents in the ceiling.  I am not a fan of them.  You have to be very careful as to where they are placed. The ones in the bedrooms blow cold or hot air on you which is a problem.

Finally found a cover to direct the breeze away from the head of my bed.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 26, 2020)

I think as we age, we need to look long and hard at whether or not we are going to be able to manage staircases as we get older.  Most of us, if we live long enough, won't be able to.

Also that house has only one bath.  Is it on the upstairs level where the bedroom is,  or downstairs?  I think a two story house with only one bath is problematic.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, still worried about you.  . My house has heating vents in the ceiling.  I am not a fan of them.  You have to be very careful as to where they are placed. The ones in the bedrooms blow cold or hot air on you which is a problem.
> 
> Finally found a cover to direct the breeze away from the head of my bed.


My house's HVAC ducts are in the rafters between the ceiling and the roof.  Heat and AC vents are in the ceiling as is true of most modern houses. The vents are placed to not blow directly where a bed is likely to be situated, and the vents themselves can be manually redirected (or closed).    

In any event, I agree with Aneeda.  No offense Deb, but if I was asked to lay odds, I'd go 20 to 1 that you aren't moving anytime soon unless a health or house disaster occurs.   Perhaps that realtor suspects the same.  Time is money in the RE game.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I think as we age, we need to look long and hard at whether or not we are going to be able to manage staircases as we get older.  Most of us, if we live long enough, won't be able to.
> 
> Also that house has only one bath.  Is it on the upstairs level where the bedroom is,  or downstairs?  I think a two story house with only one bath is problematic.


Agree.  Our house is a single story, but it's about half on raised foundation and half on a slab so there are two couple of steps in two areas.  While they're completely manageable for us, if we moved it would be to a single story with zero steps.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 26, 2020)

Boy, Deb...be sure to check out the condo fees - how much reserve they have, and how often they have raised the prices and exactly what the prices entail. So many have been "burnt" by bad condo boards its not funny.  Some are good and many aren't.

The listing says: "*Listing has exclusions.*" What does that mean?


----------



## Jules (Oct 26, 2020)

StarSong said:


> if we moved it would be to a single story with zero steps.


Yes.


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

Exclusions refer to fixtures which the seller does not want to include with the sale of the property but which otherwise would or should stay. Like the house I looked at 2 weeks ago - the refrigerator, washer and dryer were not included. I would have to provide my own appliances.


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

I still have not heard from the estate agent and it's been a couple of hours now. Maybe Monday is his day off.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I still have not heard from the estate agent and it's been a couple of hours now. Maybe Monday is his day off.


Keep us posted Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

He's not the only realtor around. I'll give him through tomorrow.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 26, 2020)

Jules said:


> Yes.


Our stairs are perfect for one of those automated stair chairs.  Only issue would be hub's propensity to race it up and down...lol.  You should see what he could do with a walker when he "mowed his toes, or with a Segway!


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Knight (Oct 26, 2020)

On wish List

https://www.howardhanna.com/Property/Detail/12-MARIONS-WAY-Mechanicville-NY-12118/AlbanyNY/202028567

Reality

As start. This lovely, move-in ready 1-bedrm condo will have to be gutted of furniture. Then the other tenants & HOA will have to approve of yard sales from the hundreds of items Deb stores in her furniture gutted apartment. 

Price seems inline for what Deb is willing to pay cash for instead of renovating her present home. On the plus side the amount of exercise she will get going up & down stairs will be good for her. Or at least until she ages about 10 more years.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 26, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My house's HVAC ducts are in the rafters between the ceiling and the roof.  Heat and AC vents are in the ceiling as is true of most modern houses. The vents are placed to not blow directly where a bed is likely to be situated, and the vents themselves can be manually redirected (or closed).
> 
> In any event, I agree with Aneeda.  No offense Deb, but if I was asked to lay odds, I'd go 20 to 1 that you aren't moving anytime soon unless a health or house disaster occurs.   Perhaps that realtor suspects the same.  Time is money in the RE game.


The difference between a 1955 house and a later build


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

My concern with ceiling heating ducts is that heat rises, so the warm air stays up at the ceiling. Now you need a ceiling fan to circulate it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Any opinions on this one?
> 
> https://www.howardhanna.com/Property/Detail/12-MARIONS-WAY-Mechanicville-NY-12118/AlbanyNY/202028567


It is very nicely furnished.

Condos/Townhomes are not for me.

IMO unless the condo is in a hot market for appreciation all you are buying is the headaches of homeownership with few of the benefits.

I would invest the $200K in a boring mutual fund and use the $10-$14K in annual returns to help pay the rent on a nice apartment.


----------



## Jules (Oct 26, 2020)

Deb needs a place with a single, better still a double, garage to take her garage sales items.  It’s her hobby.

This last place doesn’t even have parking right up to the door.  Who wants to carry groceries across the lot in the middle of winter.  

It doesn’t say if this is Adult Only.  Deb, do you like lots of kids?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 26, 2020)

And what are the condo rules?  Some have very restrictive rules about what you can and cannot do and what you must do.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 26, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Agree.  Our house is a single story, but it's about half on raised foundation and half on a slab so there are two couple of steps in two areas.  While they're completely manageable for us, if we moved it would be to a single story with zero steps.



My house is the same way -- a couple of steps in two areas.  I don't like 'em either.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 26, 2020)

It’s beautiful.
 Can’t you negotiate on appliances?
It would be a shame to lose out on this , squabbling over a few hundred dollars. It’s a good decision to get you started in a whole new direction.


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2020)

I just heard from the realtor. He said he's been very sick and suspects it's been from colloidal silver injections he took.  He is going to contact a listing agent and see if he can get me in to look at the condo.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> I just heard from the realtor. He said he's been very sick and suspects it's been from colloidal silver injections he took.  He is going to contact a listing agent and see if he can get me in to look at the condo.


You won’t like a condo.  A townhouse, yes, a condo no.  Either way, before you buy one you have to live in an apartment  first to make sure you like multi family living.  I would bet you won’t.  But until you discover if you like multi family living you are wasting your time IMO.

 but go look because there is no danger at all that you will buy.


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2020)

What is the difference between a townhouse and a condo?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> What is the difference between a townhouse and a condo?


You own the land the townhouse sits on and they are often two stories; sometimes they have basements.  You can make any internal changes you want (at least in my state.). 

Condo-you only own the air space.  Often internal changes much be approved.


----------



## Knight (Oct 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> You won’t like a condo.  A townhouse, yes, a condo no.  Either way, before you buy one you have to live in an apartment  first to make sure you like multi family living.  I would bet you won’t.  But until you discover if you like multi family living you are wasting your time IMO.
> 
> but go look because there is no danger at all that you will buy.


On the plus side less effort she won't have to look across her yard to be able to complain about partying. She could get next door neighbors that like partying.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 29, 2020)

A good friend of mine downsized 3  years ago from her home on a couple acres of land to a large "end" model townhouse in a golf course community she had been admiring for some time.  

She soon began complaining about all the noise from the workers and has since sold it to move into a "cluster-house" type building - where there are only 3 or 4 homes connected in the center. She seems to like that much better now. 

 Best to try to "imagine" yourself living in your new environment to help realize what major pitfalls might be.  After all, everything has pros and cons.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s beautiful.
> Can’t you negotiate on appliances?
> It would be a shame to lose out on this , squabbling over a few hundred dollars. It’s a good decision to get you started in a whole new direction.



Here, the purchase of a home almost never comes with appliances, except those which are built in.  Refrigerators, never.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Here, the purchase of a home almost never comes with appliances, except those which are built in.  Refrigerators, never.


Oddly enough, my husband reminded me of this the other day. Most homes in Canada are sold with appliances. When we bought our lot and had our house build, everything was finalized and ready to sign only there weren’t any appliances. 
I refused to sign without them. After choosing our appliances and having them installed, I signed.


----------



## wcwbf (Oct 29, 2020)

would love to look at the house but all i get is *oops!  the page you're looking for doesn't exist (a rough approximation).*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> would love to look at the house but all i get is *oops!  the page you're looking for doesn't exist (a rough approximation).*


..yet, I can see it all the way over the pond with no probs...


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> would love to look at the house but all i get is *oops!  the page you're looking for doesn't exist (a rough approximation).*


Does this work for you?
https://www.howardhanna.com/Property/Detail/12-MARIONS-WAY-Mechanicville-NY-12118/AlbanyNY/202028567


----------



## bowmore (Oct 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> You own the land the townhouse sits on and they are often two stories; sometimes they have basements.  You can make any internal changes you want (at least in my state.).
> 
> Condo-you only own the air space.  Often internal changes much be approved.


Sorry @Aneeda72 , but not correct. A condominium is a form of ownership, A town house is a unit with its own entrance.
Example: My mom lived in Florida in an apartment style condominium. It has 5 floors and 6 units per floor. I lived in a condominium in California that was a townhouse style. Two stories, with a separate front door entry. There was no need for approval of internal changes unless they were structural.
I was on the board of my condo for 25 years, and I had a real estate license at one time.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 29, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Sorry @Aneeda72 , but not correct. A condominium is a form of ownership, A town house is a unit with its own entrance.
> Example: My mom lived in Florida in an apartment style condominium. It has 5 floors and 6 units per floor. I lived in a condominium in California that was a townhouse style. Two stories, with a separate front door entry. There was no need for approval of internal changes unless they were structural.
> I was on the board of my condo for 25 years, and I had a real estate license at one time.


Again, it depends on where you live.

Edited.  It also depends on the community especially if an HOA is involved.  Even some independent houses cannot be changed due to HOA’s.


----------



## Linda (Oct 29, 2020)

I don’t think you would be happy in a place with no garage and ońly one bed room.


----------



## debodun (Oct 30, 2020)

It has a garage, but it's 150 feet from the apartment. I also think it's too small after looking at the floor pla the realtor sent to me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> Any opinions on this one?
> 
> https://www.howardhanna.com/Property/Detail/12-MARIONS-WAY-Mechanicville-NY-12118/AlbanyNY/202028567


It looks nice, clean, spacious, really like the floors and I like the look of the building.  It lists the HOA fee as $298 monthly.


----------



## Knight (Oct 30, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It looks nice, clean, spacious, really like the floors and I like the look of the building.  It lists the HOA fee as $298 monthly.


Those HOA's are particular. Kind of difficult to imagine Deb stringing a line to hang her unsold sale items & spreading her  carpets on the lawn. Might even not want several tables of miscellaneous glass ware & other unsold old old items.  

Who knows maybe she will succeed in getting a neighbor to share their garage to store her yard sale items until she can get approval from her HOA board to hold yard sales.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It looks nice, clean, spacious, really like the floors and I like the look of the building. * It lists the HOA fee as $298 monthly*.


That would be a deal breaker for me.

$3600 a year out the door to have your life run by asinine HOA rules, no thanks to that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That would be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> $3600 a year out the door to have your life run by asinine HOA rules, no thanks to that.


Yeah Condo HOA fees are definitely a turn off. I wonder what that includes though. If it's heat, hot water, electric, maintenance of all common areas and as it seems to indicate... cable, $298 is not that bad. Hell...some people pay darned near $200 just for cable bundles. I've seen on home buying shows where the HOA fees are over $500 and $600 a month.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yeah Condo HOA fees are definitely a turn off. I wonder what that includes though. If it's heat, hot water, electric, maintenance of all common areas and as it seems to indicate... cable, $298 is not that bad. Hell...some people pay darned near $200 just for cable bundles. I've seen on home buying shows where the HOA fees are over $500 and $600 a month.


Excellent points, OneEyed.

I didn't realize HOA fees could run so high.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Excellent points, OneEyed.
> 
> I didn't realize HOA fees could run so high.


I've seen them $1,000 and above Marg. Those were in high rise luxury buildings though that rich folks usually didn't bat an eye when they heard the fees.  LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've seen them $1,000 and above Marg. Those were in high rise luxury buildings though that rich folks usually didn't bat an eye when they heard the fees.  LOL


Gee-whiz, OneEyed, I can't fathom throwing that kind of money away each and every month, even if I was made of money.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 30, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It looks nice, clean, spacious, really like the floors and I like the look of the building.  It lists the HOA fee as $298 monthly.



I wonder what one gets for the nearly $300 a month HOA fee.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 31, 2020)

IMHO, anyone considering a condominium should be absolutely sure they understand what that form of ownership legally means in their state, as to what they own and what they do not, as well as completely understanding how their homeowners' insurance would operate within that framework as to both property damage and liability coverage.

Also, they should be absolutely sure they understand the HOA requirements and restrictions as to what activities are and are not permitted or required in their own unit as well as on condominium property and common areas.

It can turn into a legal quagmire fairly quickly.  It is not something I would care to deal with.


----------



## Devi (Oct 31, 2020)

What everyone said about. And let's not forget that the HOA can also raise the fees.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

Devi said:


> What everyone said about. And let's not forget that the HOA can also raise the fees.


Yup, I was reading to see if anyone brought that up.  Plus it’s some HOA do there jobs and some don’t.  Usually only water is paid by the HOA in our area


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2020)

I understood the HOA in that particular condo only covered exterior maintenence (landscaping, mowing, snow removal). Also the "exclusions apply" were the lighting fixtures. I'd have to bring and install my own, even ceiling lights. This doesn't make any sense to me - the whole thing sounds fishy.


----------



## jujube (Oct 31, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've seen them $1,000 and above Marg. Those were in high rise luxury buildings though that rich folks usually didn't bat an eye when they heard the fees.  LOL



I watch House Hunters a lot.  In Chicago/New York/San Francisco: "...and the monthly fee condominium fees are _only_ $1100 a month!"  "Oh, good, what do I get?"  "Snow removal and outside maintenance." "I'll take it!"

Our monthly HOA fees are $9 a month.  We don't worry about snow removal.


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2020)

This condo is owned by the Michaels Group

https://www.michaelsgroup.com/

Apartently they build and sell many condo-type resideneces in my area.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

debodun said:


> I understood the HOA in that particular condo only covered exterior maintenence (landscaping, mowing, snow removal). Also the "exclusions apply" were the lighting fixtures. I'd have to bring and install my own, even ceiling lights. This doesn't make any sense to me - the whole thing sounds fishy.


We were going to buy a house for 315, 000.  The guy had no other buyers and we met ever request of his cause the house was just a few doors down from what we just sold.  We wanted to stay with our friends.  Then, right, before it close he said he was taking his thermostat.

Oh good lord.  He was making over 150,000 from the sale and wanted his 400 dollar thermostat. We bought a different house.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 31, 2020)

jujube said:


> I watch House Hunters a lot.  In Chicago/New York/San Francisco: "...and the monthly fee condominium fees are _only_ $1100 a month!"  "Oh, good, what do I get?"  "Snow removal and outside maintenance." "I'll take it!"
> 
> Our monthly HOA fees are $9 a month.  We don't worry about snow removal.


I know Jujube. I only watch the beachfront (view) buying home buying shows. One thing I hate that some realtors do on those shows is they'll say "oh this is only a little over your budget".  Well the home buyers set a budget of $300,000 and the home costs $350,000 or $375,000.  That's more than "a little" IMO. If the home is in the million dollar range, they may go $100,000 to $200,000 over. I also don't like when they don't even offer to get a better deal for their clients. Of course I read up and found out that by the time those shows air, the home was already chosen and is lived in.  $9 a month is *great!*


----------



## Jules (Oct 31, 2020)

Deb, make a list of your wants, needs, & things you refuse to have.  

Will you be giving up garage sales.  
How tolerant are you of rules & regulations.
How tolerant of people or kids around you.
Features you’d like.  Fairly new.  One level.
Etc, etc.  

You might even give this to the realtor who is looking for you.  
Saying that you will be paying cash is a great incentive for them.


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2020)

I have to choose whether I want the freedom my own home and still have to keep up with interior and exterior maintenance (an ever increasing effort as I get older), or buy a condo or rent an apartment where some of the maintenance is taken care of, but I have less freedom. How to decide???


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

Jules said:


> Deb, make a list of your wants, needs, & things you refuse to have.
> 
> Will you be giving up garage sales.
> How tolerant are you of rules & regulations.
> ...


Deb is not buying a condo or townhouse.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have to choose whether I want the freedom my own home and still have to keep up with interior and exterior maintenance (an ever increasing effort as I get older), or buy a condo or rent an apartment where some of the maintenance is taken care of, but I have less freedom. How to decide???


I can suggest how you do this, as I have before.  First step.  Rent an apartment for 3 months if you can.  This is possible in my area.  Then you will know if you like multiple family dwellings.  I think you will hate it.  IMO.

Then, without the old house around your neck, you can find a new house.


----------



## Jules (Oct 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Deb is not buying a condo or townhouse.



I agree.  But she still needs to ask those questions.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have to choose whether I want the freedom my own home and still have to keep up with interior and exterior maintenance (an ever increasing effort as I get older), or buy a condo or rent an apartment where some of the maintenance is taken care of, but I have less freedom. How to decide???


If you could do all that you wanted to have done (and need to get done) with your current home for $150,000, would you stay in your current home or would you move?


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2020)

Hard to say, Marg.


----------

